# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/10



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Fuck Mr. Amell. This is *Monday Night Rollins*, dammit.

Hopefully we see the champion in another match this week. Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Hopefully we get a WHC match as good as Neville vs Rollins last week.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Hopefully they make the Shield vs. Wyatt match a street fight or something.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Meh, there's almost nothing interesting so probably I'll end up not watching it live tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I would seriously pay WWE money to end the goddamn Orton/Sheamus feud....for the love of every god possible END THE FEUD NOW....hell i would even prefer Orton/Wyatt above that white turd feuding with Randy


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Preview sounds as boring as it gets.

Summerslam feuds are very underwhelming.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

No Undertaker? Besides the Wyatt/Shield feud, this Raw is gonna be garbage. And why is Ryback still the IC champ? He should've had to relinquish it like Bryan did. 

Save us, Monday Night Football.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Lana not getting that main event make-up anymore :summer2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Another WWE title open challenge please :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Gotta say Brock, you sure did pick a great pic of Rollins. Guy looks like a movie star :Cocky


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd be lying if I said I was excited for this Raw. An actor and Big Show being in the 5-point preview isn't helping either.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Chrome said:


> I'd be lying if I said I was excited for this Raw. An actor and Big Show being in the 5-point preview isn't helping either.


The lead up to Summerslam feels like a Deja Vu of Wrestlemania 31. Outside of the Brock/Taker brawl, I can't say that the build has been must see and that each RAW advanced the angles.

I wonder how jet lag the wrestlers will be.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crazy Eyes said:


> The lead up to Summerslam feels like a Deja Vu of Wrestlemania 31. Outside of the Brock/Taker brawl, I can't say that the build has been must see and that each RAW advanced the angles.
> 
> I wonder how jet lag the wrestlers will be.


I've been skipping the Raws lately and will probably skip this one too, so it really does feel like déjà vu. ac


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Fighter Daron said:


> Hopefully they make the Shield vs. Wyatt match a street fight or something.


Yeah let's hope so. *prays*

At least at Wrestlemania there was a former Shield guy in the ME, one with the MITB briefcase, & one in the IC ladder match. Now we got one in the ME, but the other two in a fucking tag team match OUTSIDE the tag division, like what the actual hell? Summerslam is the 2nd biggest PPV of the YEAR.
:mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Think I've watched a total of half an hour of the last two Raws combined tbh. The Raw with the Lesnar/Taker brawl was a great, all round episode imo. Since then, it's mostly been meh filler.

This one looks the worst of the bunch judging by the preview, there is literally nothing that gets me to pluck up the enthusiasm to watch hardly any of it, I'm just glad I never watch it live as there is no way in this mortal curl I can sit through 3 hours+ of this in one go.

I'll probably just fast forward and skip through it and watch the one or two segments that interest me, maybe Rollins/Cena, and if Rollins does another challenge. 

It is Summerslam coming up, right? Let's hope next week they have something big up their sleeve as they did a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Chrome said:


> I've been skipping the Raws lately and will probably skip this one too, so it really does feel like déjà vu. ac





Brock said:


> It is Summerslam coming up, right? Let's hope next week they have something bug up their sleeve as they did a couple of weeks ago.



During Wrestlemania, I thought the WWE was scaling back their build because they were lazy and Mania sells itself. But the lackluster RAW's have become a pattern. I'm not sure which is worse: a completely bad RAW or a filler RAW. It's the summer and the product feels so lukewarm. 

Since Vince is a billionaire again, I doubt much is changing creatively though. They only try when it benefits them. 

I hope something good is planned for the go home show to Summerslam.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rollins, Miz, Divas, New Day. Thats about all I care for here. Owens/Ceasaro is gonna be epic if added to SummerSlam.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder if Dolph will come back this week or next week?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*We need Dolph Ziggler! I NEED MR ZIGGLES*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *We need Dolph Ziggler! I NEED MR ZIGGLES*


Dolph Ziggler vs. Dog Ziggler at SummerSlam! :nerd:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630577264581844992
:heston 

Stardust is life.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Hope its good. Wwe has upped their game wrestling wise on raw the
last few weeks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Team Bella gets a win.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

First Raw I'll be able to watch in a while, which most likely means it will disappoint! :lol


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

No Lesnar, Taker or Cena. Good luck wwe. If anyone is smart you will skip raw, save 3 hours and realised you didn't miss anything and come back next week.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*It looks like I might skip this raw like last week or if I do end up watch it. I will need a cold one to get through the three hour shit.*_


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I am not excited at all for RAW.

This preview for this week while on the road for Summer Slam is Stardust challenging an actor and Big Show going after Rybacks title? Come on WWE.

Theres no reason to care about most of the build so far. It just goes to show that they NEED Cena, Lesnar and I guess even a 50 year old Undertaker because they can't make a show entertaining otherwise anymore.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Admittedly, this may sound a little strange, but I want to see the Amell/Stardust interaction. Where is RAW from tonight, anyways?


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Can we at least get a Boss solo match? :sasha2

Had a dream I hadn't made it :dance


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Is Rusev no longer booked from Russia?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm only interested to see how physical SA gets with Stardust. He can hold his own, but Arrow is already in production. If he got hurt, then it would be bad for production


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

VINCE MCMAHON HAS FAILED THIS CITY.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

First live Raw I'll watch since February. 

Still feeling the effects from the last time.

:regal :vince4 :bob :zeb


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Only thing saving tonight is Cesaro/Owens :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like a Raw that I will be thankful for the Discussion thread again.

With that said time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cesaro/Owens seems to be the only thing worth watching really.

Ambrose/Reigns as a tag team has potential, looking forward to seeing their build with the Wyatt Family. I think the match could be really really good. Also interesting in how Rollins does, he absolutely killed it last week so hoping he can keep that up this week.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery

Is there no Brock tonight?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Looks like a Raw that I will be thankful for the Discussion thread again.
> 
> With that said time to start getting ready for Raw:












*It helps RAW go down easier!*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking forward to Owens/The Swiss Goat :cesaro

Stardust/SA segment


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Cesaro/Owens seems to be the only thing worth watching really.
> 
> Ambrose/Reigns as a tag team has potential, looking forward to seeing their build with the Wyatt Family. I think the match could be really really good. Also interesting in how *Rollins does, he absolutely killed it last week so hoping he can keep that up this week.*


That promo and the Rollins/Neville match. :drose :banderas


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Admittedly, this may slund a little strange, but I want to see the Amell/Stardust interaction. Where is RAW from tonight, anyways?


The only thing I'm looking forward to Raw honestly.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The only one to benefit from shield v wyatt is harper. I'm happy for him but the other 3 deserve a higher profile match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BREAKING NEWS:

*Pro Wrestling Torch ‏@PWTorch 12s12 seconds ago
Daniel Bryan appearing on Raw tonight.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lets not wait for freakin SummerSlam have Cryback drop the IC Title to MIZ 

TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!





*


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Either Bryan's finally getting back in the ring, or it's for a lame segment to hype Tough Enough.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Daniel Bryan! :mark:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Hold it, Bryan's on RAW tonight? Now I have a reason to watch.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bryan's gonna be there? I might have to tune in tonight for that.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I've just imagined that Rollins will come out tonight and laugh at how Cena is unfit for SummerSlam, he issues an open challenge for the event and B-Dazzle comes out, and we get a 25-30 minute classic at SummerSlam between Rollins and Bryan for the World Championship.

I'm going to be so upset tomorrow when Bryan only promotes his book crycry


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully Rollins has another open challenge tonight, the match with Neville last week was great. Also looking forward to Cesaro/Owens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

From 411:

*



– RAW will air from Everett, Washington tonight. Stephen Amell will appear for an angle with Stardust to build for Summerslam. Brock Lesnar, meanwhile, will not appear this week.

Click to expand...

*

So, no Brock or Taker. I, for one, am SHOCKED! :lmao ut

At least Bryan will be there. Fuck the lazy ass part-timers that don't even move the fucking needle anymore, anyways. *shrug*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

:yes

:yes

:yes


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan is probably just there for Tough Enough sadly :kd


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tough Enough flopping so bad that WWE is putting Cena on the show tomorrow and having Bryan hype it on Raw :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bryan appearing? Looks like I'll be watching.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The GOAT will be there! Finally something interesting. :yes


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

A part of me loves how depressed people are at the fact Bryan's there tonight because 'Classic WWE' as much as most of me hates it.

Oh, he's only on MizTV. So he is just promoting his book and/or Tough Enough crycrycry


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

It's Yersel! said:


> A part of me loves how depressed people are at the fact Bryan's there tonight because 'Classic WWE' as much as most of me hates it.
> 
> *Oh, he's only on MizTV. So he is just promoting his book and/or Tough Enough* crycrycry


I hear you, hopefully we get more out Bryan tonight..

But at this point I will take anything from him.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A lot people returning/appearing tonight. Hoping for a good show.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So Bryan has to promote Tough Enough? Wasn't him being a main star on the show enough to keep fans interested?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Now that I have a reason to watch RAW tonight, better be prepared


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope Bryan gets a 3 segment appearance. Would be great.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I hope Bryan gets a 3 segment appearance. Would be great.


Can we not just have a 2hr20min Bryan vs Rollins Iron Man match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship instead?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It's Yersel! said:


> Can we not just have a 2hr20min Bryan vs Rollins Iron Man match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship instead?


I don't even think they could pull off a successful 1 hour Iron Man Match. Rollins would be just fine because he's very unpredictable in the ring. But Bryan's predictable style and slow pace would make for a boring match. I think most would agree that a better Iron Man Match possibility would be:

Seth Rollins vs Cesaro
Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins
Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't even think they could pull off a successful 1 hour Iron Man Match. Rollins would be just fine because he's very unpredictable in the ring. But Bryan's predictable style and slow pace would make for a boring match. I think most would agree that a better Iron Man Match possibility would be:
> 
> Seth Rollins vs Cesaro
> Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins
> Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens


Damn, those would be 3 incredible matches. Imagine a Raw where they just decided, 'Fuck it' and gave us them... :banderas


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

The Boy Wonder's anti Bryan trolling became very boring a very long time ago.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Bryan's pop is going to be super ridiculous. He hasn't been on tv for a while and will be in his home state. Prepare for some loud ass :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ramsay Bolton said:


> Bryan's pop is going to be super ridiculous. He hasn't been on tv for a while and will be in his home state. Prepare for some loud ass :yes :yes :yes


Then cue about seventeen threads about how Bryan's pops are not as loud as a pop Reigns got on a random house show about four months ago, which in turn paled in comparison to how low they were compared to an Ambrose pop from a random episode of Raw last October. Then everybody will get their noise meters out and start measuring reaction levels right down to the nearest nano-decibel (is there such a thing? who cares). 

THEN they'll analyse which pops occurred in smark towns and which ones occurred in the 'normal' crowds. Whether they were kids, women or both.

It'll probably all happen in this thread. Again.

:zeb

It's going to be a _long_ night.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I hope Rollins, The Miz, and Divas are all in the first hour. As well as Bryan, he should be on the start of the show!*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like butt/filler. Eh, if Swag has a match on Superstars I might just stay on until Stardust and New Day perform then I'm out.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Daniel Bryan :drose

It's been far too long.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I predict they turn Bryan's situation into an angle. It has all the recipes for it. Incompetence by the doctor who the IWC hates, WWE and Daniel Bryan. Similar to the Austin broken neck thing. 










He died for the sins of wrestling fans in this Sports Entertainment world.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

StraightYesSociety said:


> I predict they turn Bryan's situation into an angle.


A _Kurt_ Angle? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish it was 8PM already.

:mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryan's going to come and plug his book. He can't really be doing anything. There doesn't seem like too much exciting happening rn ... that's normally when they pull out a good show though so we'll see.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Bryan's gonna be on the show?

FUCK YES :yes


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bryan's only there because it's his home state, and he's got something to promote (his book) and can also probably drop a TE plug in there too.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

He's also there to tell us that he will, in fact, wrestle again. Despite the fact that any sensible individual knows his career is over....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A Bryan appearance? :hmm: I'll have to watch for him, too.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: DANIEL f^cking BRYAN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Vince PLEASE DON'T have Cena on tonight's show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ProWrestling.net ‏@prowrestlingnet 42s43 seconds ago
Team Bella vs. Team BAD in a six-Diva tag match was announced for Raw


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Might or might not be watching but if there is another open challenge Bryan should answer it and win it. Just get the damn belt off Rollins.

Only for Sheamus to cash in and win in 7 seconds teehee.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Getting ready for RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ProWrestling.net ‏@prowrestlingnet 23s23 seconds ago
Mark Henry vs. Rusev has been announced for #WWE Raw.

:ti


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Henry vs Rusev. Come on! This Match will draw viewers!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> ProWrestling.net ‏@prowrestlingnet 23s23 seconds ago
> Mark Henry vs. Rusev has been announced for #WWE Raw.
> 
> :ti


:cole IT'S A NIGHT OF FIRSTS HERE ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That means Henry is losing Tonight :mj2


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Roman Reigns is my hero. I wish I was Samoan.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> ProWrestling.net ‏@prowrestlingnet 42s43 seconds ago
> Team Bella vs. Team BAD in a six-Diva tag match was announced for Raw


Told you this Divas Revolution isn't going anywhere :ti


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I wish it was 8PM already.
> 
> :mark:


You're lucky you live in the timezone that you live in :lol. We gotta wait until 1am for it to come on over here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Tempest said:


> Told you this Divas Revolution isn't going anywhere :ti


I could've told you this a year ago. I think anyone who knows WWE knew.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Henry vs Rusev... Wonder who wins that match? :eyeroll


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I could've told you this a year ago. I think anyone who knows WWE knew.


Yeah I know, I was referring to those who think this "storyline" is actually working, which is not.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here comes another shitty raw we are all going to watch and complain about because we are addicted dumbasses lol


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> You're lucky you live in the timezone that you live in :lol. We gotta wait until 1am for it to come on over here.


1am ,huh? Call yourself a lucky ,its 3am here 

Without any reason im super pumped for tonight :mark:



Spoiler: secret



i`m drunk as FUCK


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost time.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Time for dat fuckery :vince5


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay, Jack won a Superstars match...but he was tagged with Fandango.

Whut? :mj2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time to see if I can stick around for all three hours. I'm guessing no.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

That's a lot of signs


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Already seen the sign of the night.

'Rollins sits to pee'


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at Bryan if he's just there to promote Tough Enough. I'd rather he not be there at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Time for dat fuckery :vince5










[/IMG]


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Most inticipated rematch in history :ha

Better than Rock/Cena 2 I guess :draper2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Monday night fuckery! :vince5


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Ready to RAW, not :WHYYY3


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Yay, another celebrity that I don't know :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT 
JKCNKSJDNCLSDJKNCSDLKCMSDKLCSDLKNSDC
TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT

Let's go! Weekly Fuckery time! :vince$


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uhhh, ok? Thought the match was happening at summerslam lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SETH :rollins


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah well, Ambrose vs. Harper should be good at least.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

The GOAT is here!

:Rollins


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Champ is Here :Cocky


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Still has the GOAT shirt too :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Here go hell come


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That shirt is sooo dope :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here comes the champ with dat goat shirt! :mark:


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Here comes another 20 minute promo from Rollins.

I BROKE JOHN CENA'S NOSE!!!!! 

CHEER FOR ME!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good Raw is John Cena's nose again :cena


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love his shirt.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Will Brock be on tonight after that dismal display last week?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:rollins GOAT shirt


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Monday Night Rollins :drose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS :rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MONDAY NIGHT RAWWWWWLINNSSSSS :rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Monday Night Rollins :Cocky


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Is this last weeks show or something?

Change the cunting format ferchrissake.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:maury Where is this from?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Monday Night Rollins


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:y2j Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to toooooooo 

RAW --- IIIIIS --- CENA'S NOSEEEEE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Broke the face that runs the place."

So we broke that beak that Hunter calls a nose?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Monday Night Rollins.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

So what? ?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

These you sold out chants are getting old


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You sold out chants are still a thing.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"So what? We've been over this."

:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"So what? We've gone over this."

Not the biggest Rollins fan, but he's right. The "You Sold Out" chants are getting old.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Holy shit this raw sounds bore. I'll probably check whatever Rollins,Cesaro,Owens and Sasha are doing on youtube/dailymotion and skip the rest.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So what :Cocky


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes and we all know how that challenge/match is going to go :cena


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

You sold out chants are still going? :wow


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Opening segment the same as last week? Considering last weeks raw was quite poor I hope something better is to come.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"So What? We've been over this"

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Love this guy!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I missed the start. Where is this RAW emanating from?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm trying to pay attention to Rollins, but I'm still not over Swagger and Fandango tagging.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Compton was ass.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

God bless Seth Rollins


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

You sold out chants, get over it already :shaq


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rollins promo til 822

Over under contest, winner gets me to say something nice about them


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"Straight Outta Action."

SOMEBODY MAKE THAT MEME RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Physically cringed at that Seth. Is Dolph your ghost writer now?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Rollins bringing it on the mic. :rollins


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Whats with the Dr Dre references? Is this wwe's attempt to stay hip and current


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Does John's voice have a nasal twinge to it now?


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Raw is in Seattle.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth Rollins earning his black points.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh shit...you just know this whole three hours is gonna be full of JBL going 'STRAIGHT OUTTA _______' like a drunk Yosemite Sam bellend.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Straight Outta Action" :lmao Love it!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's so obvious that Fella is cashing in MITB.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Forfeit the U.S. Title to the rightful champ you say wens2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I missed the start. Where is this RAW emanating from?


Seattle.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


> Compton was ass.


Well you're an idiot lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Chant "You Sold Out"

Chant "Thank You Rollins"

WWE Fan logic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If Cena comes out to Basic Thuganomics, I'm marking out.*


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Rollins is so, so much better on his own.

J&J Security and Kane were holding him back a lot.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

#straightouttaaction


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> Rollins promo til 822
> 
> Over under contest, winner gets me to say something nice about them


I'll take the under


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What is with these puns? :mj4


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Whats with the Dr Dre references? Is this wwe's attempt to stay hip and current


It's in reference to Dr. Dre's new album called Compton and the upcoming N.W.A biopic.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Raw is in Seattle.



Explains why the whole crowd seems high :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have had Hornswoggle show up as Cena


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm trying to pay attention to Rollins, but I'm still not over Swagger and Fandango tagging.





Honey Bucket said:


> Oh shit...you just know this whole three hours is gonna be full of JBL going 'STRAIGHT OUTTA _______' like a drunk Yosemite Sam bellend.


HE'S STRAIGHT OUTTA ACTION, MAGGLE! :JBL

FLYIN' USO! FLYIN' USO!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Why.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. What kind of kitty shit is this.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What the fuck is this? :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Jesus tap-dancing Christ.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG :CENA


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And he's still talking


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is it just me or has Seth lost noticible tricep/bicep size? Dude is still in excellent shape no doubt but guy towards the end of Shield had pretty nice arm size


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Whats with the Dr Dre references? Is this wwe's attempt to stay hip and current


*
He released an album this weekend and "STRAIGHT OUTTA ___" memes went viral. WWE is capitalizing on the popularity wave, and they're surprisingly on time.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lmfao. whose idea was this. 

yabba dabba doooo was really good though lol.


----------



## TheBigGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

Wtf this is hilarious :lmao


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:what


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*THIS* is some bullshit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SURGERY, RECOVERY AND REHAB!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Started off well but wow it's gone downhill. Didn't need this shit here :kobe7


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Rollins nose is fucking gigantic, and that's without a rearranged nose.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is a Russo segment.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should have had Hornswoggle show up as Cena


That sounds so old school awesome!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Good lord :ti


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Surgery Recovery Rehab :Rollins


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Fucking hell hahaha


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This segment.







*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

So I'm tuning in for Arrow...and I have to watch this crap with fake Cena on the Titantron?

God, how is WWE still in business with crap like this?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That was so bad, it was hilarious.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha. Rollins is doing great. Too bad he is dropping the title soon.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This segment is VINTAGE Vince McMahon :vince5


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love Rollins


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Seth is GOAT


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Haha, this intro segment is pretty hilarious. Seth is good at what he does.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is probably going to turn out to be the highlight of the show :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting some cheers now. Don't know how to feel about that.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Well you're an idiot lol


kay2


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Really Rollings? Really? This is just putting me to sleep. Its the same opening to Raw every single week. Just like the Authority days


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I dont know what the fuck this is but im in tears


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lol

Is that Rollins doing the Cena voice too?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This is hilarious and stupid at the same time.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Sorry y'all, I think its funny! :ha


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> lmfao. whose idea was this.
> 
> yabba dabba doooo was really good though lol.


HHH written all over this.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

What is this? :ugh2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CESARO


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

DAT CESARO POP.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes Cesaro!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cesaro/Rollins will be awesome:mark:

lmao at ol boy shades.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

What am I watching right now :LOL


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Seth Rollins is talking to himself, literally.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Never thought I'd be glad to hear that awful theme but.........


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro looking classy like usual


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Swiss Gawd :cesaro


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

THE MAN IS HERE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isn't Cesaro in a feud with Owens????


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice Suit :cesaro


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shit just got real! It's Cesaro! :mark:


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Rollins is still knocking this out of the park.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Suitsaro is excellent. He saved the shit out of this awful opening.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro looking class :banderas


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Cesaro Section!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cesaro section looks like the the Cesaro sea tonight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

God Seth needs to lose this belt soon


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Here's the real man!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS/CESARO!!!!!!!!


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Thank you Cesaro

On and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

AND ON AND ON AND ON


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao

This is weirdly watchable from Rollins. He's much better on his own.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What the heck is Cesaro's character and why does he have shades on


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> I dont know what the fuck this is but im in tears


Tears of sadness for me. Its going to be a long night :crying:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cesaro over again with those Cesaro Section signs


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Kinda a goofy segment but fuckin LOLd at "never give up! Well...unless Seth Rollins breaks your face."


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Cesaro with dat pop and dat class :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Picasso :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro here to save the day!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:wow CESARO is lookin damn good in that suit *


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Cesaro with dem 'deal with it' glasses


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cesar looking real fly!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cesaro looks good.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Cesaro! :mark:


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

and on and on and on and on


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

OWENS :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens be like wens2


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

20 minute opening promo. WWE sucks.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Cesaro needs to retire the on and on and on and on and on and on business, drives me nuts...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Lucha underground last week had thumbtacks, glass and fire.

Wwe responds with a picture talking like a moron


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh look Owens is here, so he can run away again.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> Cesaro Section!!


It's growing by the week :drose


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Cesaro looking like a star with that suit.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cesaro looking kinda fine tho


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This is a smark's wet dream right here


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> :maury Where is this from?


La Parka from WCW. lol
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Parka_II#La_Parka.2C_Jr.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS/OWENS/CESARO in the same ring:

:banderas

Three WWE GOATS right now.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WW-NuNnunun


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wanna know what's cool about this opening to RAW? 3 guys from ROH, pretty cool stuff


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the W derp derp universe.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Cesaro looks like Hitman with that dress :nice


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cesaro-Rollins-Owens triple threat. This can't be happening


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens makes so much sense.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

W derp derp universe.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Didn't Seth beat Cena in the Shield though?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

W-Deeb-Bee Universe!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Out comes Orton, yay for a tag match tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow they gonna do a 4 way. Cesaro definitely getting pinned.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Look you morons :Cocky

"Orton's music hits" :Rollins2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Please make Cesaro/Owens a #1 contender match.

...

FUCK OFF ORTON. NOBODY WANTS YOU AS CHAMP


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

And now Orton, yawn


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

3 IWC DARLINGS
THE FUTURE IS HERE
ORTON I- 
Wait. What?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Good that they are protecting Tubby Blanchard. I still like the guy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Vipers here


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuckoff Orton.Boring cunt


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fatal 4 way as the main event?!?!?!?! NO FUCKING WAY :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

And you get a title shot! and you get a title shot! and you get a title shot!..everybody gets a title shot!!!!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Simple answer from Kevin. No he hasn't put on weight haha


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

hhahaha i love how Owens just casually answered Orton with a No


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Really Randy? A weight joke?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Randy calling out Owens being preggers :lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Here we go, tag team main event incoming playas


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao I hate it when Rollins tries to be topical.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did he call them jerk offs?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*INB4SHEAMUS!

EDIT: DAMN, IT'S H :hunter*


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

#jerkoffs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did he call them JERKOFFS?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins said Jerk offs!


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I actually love Orton but he has 0 business here dammit


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why is Randy Orton so boring? :floyd1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Speaking of noses , look its HHH


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

YES YES YES YES He's Here :HHH2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"Did you put on some weight kevin" Had to happen eventually. :heyman6


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Triple threat main event. And a fresh match for once!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins just put his foot in his mouth like a dumbass.:lol


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Owens casually replying "no" was the funniest thing ever.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

All you jerk offs get out of my ring :Cocky


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BAWSE!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:cocky 
:lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:cole "A rare appearance from The Game!"


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BEHOLD THE KING!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *INB4SHEAMUS!
> 
> EDIT: DAMN, IT'S H :hunter*


Nah he's injured right now I think.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Time for a tag match, playa.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did you just say you don't care what The Authority thinks :trips *


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> He released an album this weekend and "STRAIGHT OUTTA ___" memes went viral. WWE is capitalizing on the popularity wave, and they're surprisingly on time.*


Knowing WWE, I wouldn't be suprised if they start playing it for some of the entrances :grin2:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Everyone's stuttering like crazy.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

They're going let some C-list actor bury Stardust, aren't they? :vincecry


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

‏@WWEDanielBryan 1m1 minute ago
I'm currently seated directly in the #CesaroSection


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cena 50/50. 

Come on Cena, overcome them odds!!! :cena


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Behold the king!

Wow! HHH appearance! :cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLLLYYYY FUUUUUUCCCKKKKKKK, THIS TRIPLE THREAT IS GONNA BE GEWWDDD!!!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Orton v Rollins again?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena aint makin Summerslam


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

50/50 you say? :supercena


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Me likey the title being defended on Raw


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

If Orton wins, I'm dead.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Just watch Borton win


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Oh shit two amazing matches! Cena to interfere in the Mainevent.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Setting up them odds for Cena :CENA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cesaro will win imo


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If Orton is going over :no:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Even the forum is moving slow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're finally having the Champion defend the belt on Raw like I've been suggesting for MONTHS on end! FINALLY.

:banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok I thought Cesaro was getting pinned, but now I think he's actually going to win the match and put on a good show against Rollins. 

That triple threat is gonna be good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rollins never learns does he?

So who pins Owens in the three-way to get screwed later on?


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

So the winner of the triple threat gets to lose in the main event


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Seattle.


Thank You! (Y)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro not botching a live promo :zayn3


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Cesaro vs. Rollins please :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap! Triple threat!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This is angle heavy. Is the authority turning on Rollins tonight? Owens saying he had it on 'good authority' confirmed to me he's going to be the one to do the dirty work.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Cesaro will win
Then lose in the main event due to KO fuckery
"Cena is 50/50" Cena isnt missing Summerslam they playing us. If he was 50/50 he'd still wrestle hes that kinda guy


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

So thats 2 great matches guaranteed for tonight:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan makes an appearance tonight! :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena not ready for Summerslam , 4 way coming at Summerslam , Rollins vs Orton vs Cesaro vs Owens


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*KEVIN OWENS NEEDS THIS!!!! WWE can redeem themselves by letting him win the triple threat.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> "Did you put on some weight kevin" Had to happen eventually. :heyman6


Owens should have said, is that powdered sugar or something else on your nose randy .


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Whyyyyy are they announcing his return instead of making it a surprise?! They can't do nothing right!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sasha Banks :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I Came To Play said:


> Here we go, tag team main event incoming playas


You fail


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That triple threat and that main event


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Someone please GIF Rollins' face


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

More random diva multi person matches :yay

Divas Revolution :ha


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, triple threat match will be badass I'm sure. However, they are gonna beat the hell out of each other and Rollins gets to pick at the scraps....and wins clean or loses via DQ.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Segment went way too long there. Worst part was the Cena shit of course. Hoping for Cesaro or Owens to win. Orton can also have a great match with Seth but I think KO or Cesaro can have a fantastic match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Sheamus will blatantly stick his oar in at some point.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

6 diva tag action? Time to go play some football manager.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> ProWrestling.net ‏@prowrestlingnet 42s43 seconds ago
> Team Bella vs. Team BAD in a six-Diva tag match was announced for Raw


:duck

Already back to one divas match per RAW I guess.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hope the crowd shits on Orton/Rollins if Orton wins. Enough of those two.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Why the fuck is Seth Rollins defending the title every week, when he has a scheduled title defense at SummerSlam?*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Tamina looks so out of place :lmao


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

yea sasha banks!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cole just had a Freudian slip, saying about Bryan "*Since* he recovers from injury"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Have a foley moment tonight please! Ceasaro is WWE CHAMP! *


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Owens vs Rollins please holy shit!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Only 50/50?

Good guy John will overcome those odds with ease :cena5


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Cesaro to win then Owens to screw him in the main event?

I'd love for Cena to actually be out for Summerslam and Rollins to go in a different direction. Rollins is so much better than losing his first title reign to Cena.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We know who will be the most over man in the building bar none, tonight! :yes!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I AM A Noami STAN! I have to support black women. You guys be dogging her but she is going to be on the come up!. Just Watch!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

People call Sasha a horseface but I think her swag makes her hella sexy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Why the fuck is Seth Rollins defending the title every week, when he has a scheduled title defense at SummerSlam?*


To try and build him as a credible champ so when Cena beats him it means something.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

The Divas revolution would be much better if you took out Alicia, Naomi and Tamina. They all fucking SUCK


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> That triple threat and that main event


We might just have a good episode of Raw on our hands.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This triple threat is going to be sickkkkk!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *KEVIN OWENS NEEDS THIS!!!! WWE can redeem themselves by letting him win the triple threat.*


Owens aint winning .Or at least i hope not


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Why the fuck is Seth Rollins defending the title every week, when he has a scheduled title defense at SummerSlam?*



Have you ever heard of John Cena's US title reign? And this time Seth's match is for 2 titles. Making the thought of him losing his a bit more realistic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ok I thought Cesaro was getting pinned, but now I think he's actually going to win the match and put on a good show against Rollins.
> 
> That triple threat is gonna be good.


You know, I was thinking Cesaro would pin Orton if they were going Cesaro/Owens at Summerslam, but since this is Orton and he pretty much does whatever he wants I can see him not taking the pin. 

I do think Owens might screw Cesaro later tonight.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Another Divas Tag Match :yay2

....the divas revolution in a nutshell :ha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

ANYONE but Orton


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

BryanZiggler said:


> The Divas revolution would be much better if you took out Alicia, Naomi and Tamina. They all fucking SUCK


Naomi doesn't suck. The other bitches can't keep up with her.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> To try and build him as a credible champ so when Cena beats him it means something.


*I guess you're right. Better late than never, I suppose.*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

ABigLegend said:


> Cesaro to win then Owens to screw him in the main event?
> 
> I'd love for Cena to actually be out for Summerslam and Rollins to go in a different direction. Rollins is so much better than losing his first title reign to Cena.


Totally agreed... anyone but Cena!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry i'm late to the fuckery fellas


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Jesus christ, what was that terrible sound they referred to as a song? 

Demi Lovato?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> I AM A Noami STAN! I have to support black women. You guys be dogging her but she is going to be on the come up!. Just Watch!


You have to support black women? What's that got to do with her overall talent?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

To be fair though paige, you're a vampire, becky is a steampunk pirate, and charlotte's face.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Note to WWE: No, you do not need six commentators.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Why are people saying Orton is gonna win and not take the pin. Orton has done the job for anyone when he's needed to and clearly has no problem in doing so. Haters will look for any excuse fpalm


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

lol they changed the stable name.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Team PCB. :ha

What happened to Sorority Submission :heston


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What's people problem with Orton?

He can have an amazing match with Rollins to end the show. Pretty sure he aint winning the title :lol .


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Cena gone. Reign of terror is over.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kudos for having a good summertime song for Summerslam. :clap


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That 'compliment' does no good for Charlotte


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> To try and build him as a credible champ so when Cena beats him it means something.


Unfuckinbelievable how true this is. Completely hit the nail on the head.


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Owens/Cesaro/Orton #1 contender match
World Championship on the line
Daniel Bryan

Nice start


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki Bella just came out. That means business is about to pick up.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cesaro to look Hella strong, til owens costs him the match. Just not sure if it'll be the 3 way or against rollins


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki is a great champion and super sexxxy. Love dat little latina ass.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao at how uninterested the women announcing look.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That theme is awful


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Can't see any of these guys facing Rollins at Summerslam. Owens and Cesaro are feuding together and Orton is feuding with Sheamus.

That said, I'd love to see a Rollins vs Cesaro vs Owens triple threat at Summerslam. Would be epic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TEAM BAD IS SERIOUSLY BAD......minus da boss.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> Naomi doesn't suck. The other bitches can't keep up with her.


shes terrible and cant go a match whit out botching shes a step above eva marie


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Belladashians, y'all.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Team Bitchy and Douchey....

Hope this one is quick. There's only so many people they can kill from boredom.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Demi Lavato song for SS theme. :heyman6


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit that promo was a hot mess


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Nobody actually thinks a new champion will be crowned tonight on broadcast TV? Personally, I am getting tired of 10,12,15 time champions


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Team TCB. :ha
> 
> What happened to Sorority Submission :heston


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Uuuuuggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this bullshit right here.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> What's people problem with Orton?
> 
> He can have an amazing match with Rollins to end the show. Pretty sure he aint winning the title :lol .


But with Cesaro or Owens there's a tiny sliver of hope they might do a title change to someone new. With Orton there's going to be no title change and we've seen those two before.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Lol go tamina


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it me or do they put more make up on Charlotte every week?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Tamina and Naomi look like trannies. Sasha is sexy though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sorry i'm late to the fuckery fellas


Why is he stomping so hard:lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Team Bella got a bigger pop than Owens
:duck


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Glad to see they changed their team name :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Heath V said:


> You have to support black women? What's that got to do with her overall talent?


yes I do. She is good. Her being black is a plus.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Tamina referring to herself as beautiful really should not be a thing. Like Awesome Kong fits the bill more. Seriously


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sorry i'm late to the fuckery fellas


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

OMFG I'M DYING!

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The hell is Tamina doing in this Divas Revolution?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Team PCB people! Remember PCB!! Always has been that. No idea what you thought you heard last week but they definitely are PCB!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Do team BAD know how to walk in a straight line?

They do like a 90 degree turn with every step :ti


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> Naomi doesn't suck. The other bitches can't keep up with her.


Well considering she looks like every move could kill her opponent and her finisher is bumping someone with her bum, she sucks. 

BAD = Botchy and Dangerous (in the ring)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> Is it me or do they put more make up on Charlotte every week?


Can't say I blame them. They're trying to cover up a face that looks like Ric Flair with a long, blonde wig.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Becky is so sexy... oh lordy


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Holy shit this commentary.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

So lemme guess.... Cesara wins the triple threat match tonight for a chance at the title - then tonight Kevin Ownes interferes during the WWE title match? This builds up the heel Kevin Owens even more and makes Cesaro the more likable guy and more hyped... which then gives Cesaro an excuse to say something when Kevin Owens calls him out for not accomplishing nothing.. which sets up an even more hyped match at SummerSlam. 

BTW, Just started watching WWE again about a month ago (watched a lot of PPV's on the network and read up about it to get caught up). About 15 years ago I was a huge wrestling fan. Feels good to get back into it. Great entertainment.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ugh can someone please get Paige to shut the hell up


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

This commentary.....


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Everybody loves the Boss!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dem chants for Sasha :banderas


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Team PCB?

Well a printed circuit board is what Vince McMahon has for a brain these days.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

simonitro said:


> Totally agreed... anyone but Cena!


It's so depressing that Rollins is getting built up with these title defences only to lose to Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

We want Sasha chants :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not sure if paige is baked or if she's just british.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> Team PCB people! Remember PCB!! Always has been that. No idea what you thought you heard last week but they definitely are PCB!


Damn right! And don't you forget it! :vince3


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Stinger Fan said:


> Is it me or do they put more make up on Charlotte every week?


Well she is on Raw. You gotta look your best for TV.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

PCB are horrible on commentary.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Was those " We Want Sasha " chants? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I fucking love the Seattle crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tamina's one *B*utch *A*ss *D*iva


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> yes I do. She is good. Her being black is a plus.


Ok...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"WE WANT SASHA!", "SASHA'S RATCHET!", and "NO SHE'S NOT!" chants roud*


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The Submission Sorority may be the most dominant in the ring...but definitely not on the mic.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

How come they don't let Sasha wear her belt? They let Owens come out with his NXT title.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Team Submission Sorority no longer.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

gaz0301 said:


> Team PCB people! Remember PCB!! Always has been that. No idea what you thought you heard last week but they definitely are PCB!



Team PCB, that's close to Team PCP, better change it again otherwise little girls will start using angel dust

:HHH2


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

These girls are hella nervous on commentary. Paige and JBL/Cole trying to prompt them into talking.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

We want Sasha, where are ya BBR roud


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Why do WWE think tag matches are helping the Divas?

Letting the Divas have 10-15 minute single matches on Raw is what they need to do.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Did they change there name cos kids were googling porn or?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Charlotte and Becky very, very, very much do not want to be there. That's what I'm getting from this commentary.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The longer Sasha stays with these ratchet chicks the more her momentum will drain. I can't stress enough how much she needs to shine on her own.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please split Sasha from these goons as soon as possible.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Becky Lynch can disarm me any time.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Paige, Becky, and Charlotte aren't good on commentary, but are INFINITELY better than the Bellas were.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Kardashians are better looking any member of Team BAD. Yes even Khloe.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

all right! A commercial!..was getting tired of the crap in the ring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bayley is going over!!!!!!!*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I'm not sure if paige is baked or if she's just british.



Well pot is now legal in Washington aige


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Nobody can argue Nikki has improved a LOT in the ring. Sasha vs Nikki would be gold.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Those "WE WANT SASHA" chants warmed my heart.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't say I blame them. They're trying to cover up a face that looks like Ric Flair with a long, blonde wig.


lol she isn't that bad. She looked fine in NXT but it seems like they love to cake on her make up



Ham and Egger said:


> Well she is on Raw. You gotta look your best for TV.


Which is weird considering what the product is all about lol


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Did anyone call them "Printed Circuit Board" yet?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao This awkward commentary!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> Did they change there name cos kids were googling porn or?


Yes they changed it from a name associated with porn to a name that sounds like a drug lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Nikki is a great champion and super sexxxy. Love dat little latina ass.


Love the way she swirls that ass. Mouthwatering.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> > Rollins promo til 822
> ...


Where's my nice comment


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Crowd is hot for this match, great sight


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Straight Outta Compton trailer spotted. Has anybody made that Straight Outta Action meme yet?


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Where are the "We Want Tamina!" chants?
Very disappointed in Seattle.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Straight Outta Compton..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes they changed it from a name associated with porn to a name that sounds like a drug lol


Well based on the commentary that was quite appropriate.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> The longer Sasha stays with these ratchet chicks the more her momentum will drain. I can't stress enough how much she needs to shine on her own.


IMO they'll wait until Summerslam or maybe Night of Champions and have her ditch them once they/she loses. It won't be long. Probably after she drops the NXT title.

She's the only thing keeping the other two afloat and it's dragging her down. She's still done a good job of getting over though tbh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> Straight Outta Compton trailer spotted. Has anybody made that Straight Outta Action meme yet?



No but I saw a meme with a picture of Vince with the caption "Straight Outta Touch" :ha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nikki fucking Bella though, way, way, way fucking hot :cena5


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Becky just has a constant no fucks given look on her face and I'm digging it...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait a minute. The Bellas are faces all the sudden? Or is it because they're facing the blacks and the blacks are heels by default?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

PCB? Painful Clown Bitch?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky looks so bored.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Team PCB is a little too close to PCP :hmm:

Kids might find out about PCP online because of this WWE and I will be the first to blame them for kids getting hooked on drugs. For shame WWE, for shame :cool2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Yes sir, I do."

I thought these Divas in NXT were GREAT at everything???

:ti

ut


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

These divas matches are dreadful


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Why is PCP so arrogant?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Evolution said:


> IMO they'll wait until Summerslam or maybe Night of Champions and have her ditch them once they/she loses. It won't be long. Probably after she drops the NXT title.
> 
> She's the only thing keeping the other two afloat and it's dragging her down. She's still done a good job of getting over though tbh.


the division will be way better once all these factions break up


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Yes, the best team." :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nikki's destroying the division by continuing to hold the Divas title.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl "The only one decent in their team is Sasha Banks" burial.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TEAM BAD: *BOSS ASS DIVA, BOTCH ASS DIVA, AND BUTCH ASS DIVA*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

my mistake, painted clown bitches.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brie is in Brie Mode. So COle is saying that Brie is drunk?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Seattle can fuck off with the "Yes" chants for Brie's kicks. Seriously fuck off lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brie getting those face chants because they're in Washington.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Damn Brie is over in Seattle.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck Paige. Mayonnaise looking bitch.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Becky looks so bored.


To be fair, they all do. They sound boring and uninspired too.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't wait until this divas revolution ends. A complete waste of TV time.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

The first win Team Bella gets in a month and its Tamina taking the fall. Who'd have fucking guessed it


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is the first time Brie Mode has gotten a face pop.

Also, this crowd. Damn.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CAT FIGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That's a lot of colorful hair flying around in the ring.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tamina loses LOL! Excellent, Sasha is still protected :curry2 .

:LOL LOL @ THIS CLUSTERFUCK :ti*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Well...that was weird


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

And as expected this 3v3v3 shit IS going to happen.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I gotta be honest, I'm getting tired of Charlotte getting by on riding her father's coattails. 

She needs to stop that "Woooo" shit and get her own thing...pretty ironic that she's saying Brie needs to come up with her own stuff while on commentary.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Doesn't Brie mode mean Brie being drunk? :lmao


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Becky and Charlotte were painful on commentary.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. They both practically missed the dropkick


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Good lord this is bad


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I want to see a charlotte/Tamina match.

Botch fest of epic proportions.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good a random 9 person brawl again so they can wait another month until actually having a Divas Title defense unk2


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

WTF Bellas are faces again?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> And as expected this 3v3v3 shit IS going to happen.


:heston


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Becky needs to dump Team Minger.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd came alive during a diva's match because of one of the diva's husband.... Dat revolution.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Speaking of splitting up the factions, they should seperate the Bella's and have Brie compete as Brie Bryan imo. She'd be a decent babyface and Nikki is a better heel tbh.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Wait a minute. The Bellas are faces all the sudden? Or is it because they're facing the blacks and the blacks are heels by default?


Defo heels by default


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy moly what a clusterfuck!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Team BAD getting tossed aside again. So obvious WWE is such a Face driven company, males and females.

:ti

Lame.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*PCP, y'all!* :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Oh good a random 9 person brawl again so they can wait another month until actually having a Divas Title defense unk2


Got to erase she who shall not be named from the record books before Nikki drops the title.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Batz said:


> WTF Bellas are faces again?



That is a week to week thing, on SD Bellas will be back to heel


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Gonna be a good show, crowd is mad hot.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Is it me or did the Divas have a crash course selling before the show?
Their moves looked extra vicious tonight. Saw some great clothelines and that dropkick at the end was perfection.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*cue everybody complaining about how the divas are shit*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CoverD said:


> I gotta be honest, I'm getting tired of Charlotte getting by on riding her father's coattails.
> 
> She needs to stop that "Woooo" shit and get her own thing...pretty ironic that she's saying Brie needs to come up with her own stuff while on commentary.


She better hope that Flair never does a Hogan and gets erased from history, because that's basically her gimmick done.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BAD = Heel
PCB = Face
Bellas = Hot

:yes :cena5 :yes :cena5


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

They had a brawl and THEN a stare down :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Doesn't Brie mode mean Brie being drunk? :lmao


Yea, classy right..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tamina, please retire.

Thank you.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Brie is very underrated in my opinion


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Divas Revolution :WOO.

:mj4 just looks like they're setting up some mania battle royale or something. Is this whole storyline a way to have Nikki hold on to the title a lil longer without defending it at all?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Paige saying "Can't she come up with her own stuff?" about Brie when she's sitting beside Charlotte. Awkward.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Holy moly what a clusterfuck!


The whole divas revolution shite has been one big clusterfuck


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

:trips5:trips5I'm just happy they finally are putting Sasha in front of Team BAD!http://i.imgur.com/TcjK2DA.png


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>












....if it wasn't already posted.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Didn't see an awful lot wrong with that Divas segment to be fair.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Beautiful watching My Brie kick dat ass.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Why is PCP so arrogant?


You've got a 22 year old who's 3 time Diva's champ, Ric Flairs daughters, and some Irish broad. Of course they're arrogant!


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I reckon Charlottes gonna be the one to win the belt and a big Paige heel turn will come cos she's the one who started this shit and the gal she brought took the belt. Team Bad will fizzle and the Bellas will just carry on being the Bellas minus Alicia


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> They had a brawl and THEN a stare down :lmao :lmao :lmao


Lol backwards much?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Mr. Fusion said:


> She better hope that Flair never does a Hogan and gets erased from history, because that's basically her gimmick done.


Oh without question.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Natalya should come back and take Tamina's place.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > amhlilhaus said:
> ...


You spelled everything corectly


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mr. Fusion said:


> I can't wait until this divas revolution ends. A complete waste of TV time.


You do know this was a response from people complaining that the Divas were barely getting any TV time. 

Now WWE gives the Divas air time and you guys don't like .


There's no pleasing the modern PG/Reality fan. :curry2


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Team BAD getting tossed aside again. So obvious WWE is such a Face driven company, males and females.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Lame.


i hear you on that one xD


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's now the 11th here in the UK and I'd just like to wish Hulk Hogan a happy birthday


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

40 minutes late to the party, however I don't feel like I've missed anything...:hmm:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Is it me or did the Divas have a crash course selling before the show?
> Their moves looked extra vicious tonight. Saw some great clothelines and that dropkick at the end was perfection.


No pal .Its you


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wonder why Natalya is nowhere near this revolution business. 
Anyone expect her to be thrown in the mix in a couple of weeks/months?


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Was Tamina Legal?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

How many times does Cole have to say "divas revolution" fpalm

He is completely ruining these segments.


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

I would love to give a shit about the Divas, but I know I'm going to need that piss break come PPV time.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Well pot is now legal in Washington aige


Team THC.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Even Flow said:


> Nikki's destroying the division by continuing to hold the Divas title.


The Bellas prescense in general is really doing no good.


----------



## Punisher_Taker (Jul 17, 2015)

why they fighting to see which team is the best ? seriously who cares which 3 teams are better then the others ? and their just completely ignoring the actual divas championship in the process. i dont understand the logic in any of this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Once again, LOL @ Tamina. Gets the JOB tag and is immediately rolled up after two clotheslines :ti. Why even waste a spot on her? It's clear that the company thinks even less of her than we do. I guess they gotta have all the ETHNIC girls together :eyeroll*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hysteria said:


> 40 minutes late to the party, however I don't feel like I've missed anything...:hmm:


You could've missed a whole 3 hours and nothing of note would've transpired. Welcome to Monday night RAW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day Rocks :WOO


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

If Roman Reigns had uttered the words, "the W deep deep universe"...this forum would implode.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

No real storyline in the Divas division to speak of, but every time they go out there it's exciting and leaves me wanting to see more of PCB and Team BAD.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

New Day time :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> ....if it wasn't already posted.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Berlino said:


> No pal .Its you


idk Twitter seems to agree:draper2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wtf!!! why advertise a burger with no steroids, hormones or antibiotics ......... WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON WITH YOUR FOOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

YES.

BEST ENTRANCE EVER.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NEW DAY :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad Arrow fits in with the crowd by looking like a homeless dude.


:lmao Every week Kofi gets me.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

the new day are so stupid lmao wtf


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol :dance


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

New day are the greatest thing going.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't with Kofi's dance:sodone


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Wonder why Natalya is nowhere near this revolution business.
> Anyone expect her to be thrown in the mix in a couple of weeks/months?


She's taking care of Tyson Kidd most likely.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Paige, I just need to remind you, my wife started this revolution. :trips2


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

That Kofi clap gets me every time :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"New Day rocks!"

JBL pulling a Lawler up in this bitch!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

New Day were great on Jericho's podcast


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> How many times does Cole have to say "divas revolution" fpalm
> 
> He is completely ruining these segments.


Hes obviously being forced to say it!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Team Boring and Drab
Team Painted Clown Bitches
Team Boreya

Please, no more Divas crap tonight.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*The New Day!*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dumb question is New Day faces or heels?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

New Day Time!
:dance


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Michael u dumb fuck they actually are


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Big E cracks my ass up with how he walks out. Too damn funny.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The best thing in the WWE today.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I love Big E


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> That is a week to week thing, on SD Bellas will be back to heel


It's beyond cringe at this point.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Wonder why Natalya is nowhere near this revolution business.
> Anyone expect her to be thrown in the mix in a couple of weeks/months?


Not until Tysons back is sorted. Some one has to stay at home and wipe his arse.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Once again, LOL @ Tamina. Gets the JOB tag and is immediately rolled up after two clotheslines :ti. *


Well she is the worst by far, and I mean BY FAR. :ti


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Time for some :Oooh


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Even Flow said:


> Nikki's destroying the division by continuing to hold the Divas title.


IDK what that title is. For the past two months since Money in the Bank Nikki's just been carrying this weird shiny looking prop to the ring with her. Glittery but kind of an eyesore.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

haha wtf PTP writing strategies and shit


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

How did Big E go from being bland and borderline character-less to producing absolute gold just from his entrance? Legit love him these days. New Day is the greatest thing on RAW recently


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

mightymike1986 said:


> Big E cracks my ass up with how he walks out. Too damn funny.


This! :lmao
Every damn time!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay that tag exchange was pretty nice.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I realise it's trivial but it really bothers me how crowds have slowly lost the ability to get the rhythm to "new day sucks" correct when their theme is on. It should be "new...day sucks" not "new..day..sucks".

Petty rant over.


----------



## Punisher_Taker (Jul 17, 2015)

We want Taker!
We want Taker!
We want Taker!
We want Taker!
We want Taker!
We want Taker!
We want Taker!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Big E's entrance is amazing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't with New Day :maury


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Seth Rollins continues to be my favorite wrestler in the entire W deep deep.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Darren is looking very flamboyant tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loving this RAW so far.. Great crowd and great matches to come later.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Woods need to be out yelling random commentary from ringside for all segments :ha


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

CoverD said:


> I gotta be honest, I'm getting tired of Charlotte getting by on riding her father's coattails.
> 
> She needs to stop that "Woooo" shit and get her own thing...pretty ironic that she's saying Brie needs to come up with her own stuff while on commentary.


She needs to stop the chops, her fucking arms are so long it looks Hella stupid her doing them. She ducks under a clothesline, turns around, torque her body, raises her arm high, straightens it and then chops. Takes around 10 seconds to do all that


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Hard to believe about year ago we were sitting through Brie/Nikki feud. I didn't think they could get any worse. But here we are... :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"New Day Rocks"


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Dumb question is New Day faces or heels?


They are...the best thing to happen to the Tag Team division.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HAS ANYONE CHECKED ZIGGLERS INSTAGRAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why are New Day so good? :mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Xavier is a great talker which begs the question why it's taken them so long to let him show it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta love Xavier's antics outside the ring!
:Oooh


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Not until Tysons back is sorted. Some one has to stay at home and wipe his arse.


She's still working house shows though. Tagged with Emma for the past two weekends.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The New Day should a weekly video podcast on the Network in full character.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Batz said:


> Hard to believe about year ago we were sitting through Brie/Nikki feud. I didn't think they could get any worse. But here we are... :lol


Until Charlotte tells Sasha "I wish you died in the womb!", it's not going to be worse.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PTP concerned about Los Matadores? :lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is one of the best crowds in the past year or so. Hot and into everything on the show so far.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

My God Los Matdores are even over in this city. Finally a city that's excited to be there.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

New Day is legit the best thing going on raw, and I have no idea how to feel about it :maury


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> HAS ANYONE CHECKED ZIGGLERS INSTAGRAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just did :lel


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't take it! It's too hot in here! oh


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Divas "revolution" summed up in one picture:


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Its a New Day yes it iaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! :bayley


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Batz said:


> Hard to believe about year ago we were sitting through Brie/Nikki feud. I didn't think they could get any worse. But here we are... :lol



Not saying I really like what is happening now with the divas but nothing is as bad as the Brie/Nikki feud from last year


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sick finisher


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NEW DAY ROCKS :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

New Day with another slam dunk match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is too much:sodone:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Tempest said:


> Time for some :Oooh


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

LAST YEAR I WANTED BIG E TO RETIRE NOW I WANNA KNOW WHY HES NOT WWE CHAMP DAMMIT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big E killin it :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ignorant ass ***** and I love them.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao New Day is fucking amazing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF is BIG E DOING!!!!!!???????????????? :lmao :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Big E :lol:


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

NOT TODAY


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big E is doing too much


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Big E :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

jesus christ, it's a full blown cartoon


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

NEW DAY ROCKS!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Waiting for Big E to break out the Ickey Shuffle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

new days is the most entertaining tag team in the WWE


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Big E dancing :done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> HAS ANYONE CHECKED ZIGGLERS INSTAGRAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why??


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Does Xavier Woods ever wrestle?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day embracing the coonery.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big E got some sick moves :dance


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Big E dancing?

:vince5 'Linda, I'll need a new pair of pants dammit!'


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*That fucking Big E dance! :lol*


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

If wrestlemania is the biggest stage of them all, and this match is too big for that... how the fuck is Summerslam big enough for it?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> I just did :lel


holy fuck eh? lol.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

:ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Most anticipated rematch in history :ha


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm so happy for how over New Day is.

Big E is a god.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Not saying I really like what is happening now with the divas but nothing is as bad as the Brie/Nikki feud from last year


*But A-C-P, we are approaching the anniversary of the LEGENDARY quote: "I WISH YOU DIED IN THE WOMB!" :nikki*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

The dance, I can't :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't get it. 
What's happening on Zig's instagram?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big E for WWE Champ.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you Big E. The GOAT.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What's on Ziggler's instagram?


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Boring promo from Rollins 
Divas Match
Tag match of who gives a fucks
MizTV
No Brock
No Taker
Meaningless main event


Sweet show!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Why??


he's been hacked and frankly there is a graphic photo ... yeah


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I hope New Day stay a stable for a long time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*New Day ROCKS :clap

Next WWE Tag Champs*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Most anticipated rematch in history :ha


More anticipated than matches such as HBK/Taker and Austin/Rock. Okay WWE :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk sucks. Big E is legend.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

There is a nice pair of lips on Ziggler's instagram right now.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

New Day doing something gif worthy every RAW. :flair4


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fucking Big E! :lmao

Really though, *somebody wanna explain the Ziggler instagram business please?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> There is a nice pair of lips on Ziggler's instagram right now.


Yup. Very nice.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Somebody has to make a GIF of Big E dancing, that was hilarious. New Day is awesome.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Fucking Big E! :lmao
> 
> Really though, *somebody wanna explain the Ziggler instagram business please?*


He's been hacked, BIG TIME lol.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

I don't see anything on Ziggler's Instragram


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO Comcast Xfinity ads are on some 'Genesis Does What Nintendon't' level. 


You guys see Comcast ad that shat on both AT&T + DirecTV?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk sucks. Big E is legend.


Cmpuke101 is that you?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I see Ziggler's instagram. Lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Fucking Big E! :lmao
> 
> Really though, *somebody wanna explain the Ziggler instagram business please?*



It was either hacked or Ziggler is killing his career in the most entertaining way possible :lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Not saying I really like what is happening now with the divas but nothing is as bad as the Brie/Nikki feud from last year


I suppose. It's just really fucking insane that they are complete heels one week, and the next a face. It's unbelievable what we're watching.


Also, imagine a New Day vs AE Edge & Christian feud... Man oh man.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lmaoo new day.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm just waiting for Vince McMahon to give New Day a new member and turn them into Cool Runnings.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I just realized how big Renee Young's Arms are.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao New Day!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

@Batz

E&C vs New Day feud :Banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee kada


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

ZIGGLER'S INSTAGRAM!!!! ZIGGLER'S INSTAGRAM!!!! ZIGGLER'S INSTAGRAM!!!! ZIGGLER'S INSTAGRAM!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Hes obviously being forced to say it!


I'm sure that's true. This micromanagement crap just kills the show and makes the commentary even worse than it already is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Big E has lost his shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Summerslam match "announcements" from Renee


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at new day adding all the black tag teams to the match 
they are amazing


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Renee!!!! <3


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please put the tag titles back on New Day already.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Renee Young surrounded by three black guys. :cena5


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao They're all gonna give Renee the D later tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Renee about to get that BBC:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ziggler seems to be taking those Brazzers offers seriously.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New day is BASSSEED


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

OMG I fucking love New Day.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

New Day are fucking fantastic :lmao. I don't want them to break up anytime soon.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee :maury


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Men on a Mission though, haha!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Big E is really upping the creepy factor.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy balls Zig's instagram! :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They forgot Rocky Johnson and Tony Atlas :lol


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Renee Young is the hottest girl in the WWE.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> @Batz
> 
> E&C vs New Day feud :Banderas


Like literally, video podcast, have New Day argue with Edge & Christian about random crap for a couple hours each week.


That's 2mil subscribers easy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just call it the _WWE Championship_ ffs. Too many words


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think Renee loves herself some New Day.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao New Day


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > Nine99 said:
> ...


You're such a sweetheart!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

New day are absolute fucking gold.Knowing this company it is Just a matter of time before they get split up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Authority breakup is definitely coming soon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Wonder if that ass on zigs Instagram is Lana ass and someone is blowing up his spot hmmmmm


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler doesnt have an instagram? All im finding are fan made accounts? Someone tell me the name?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> I'm sure that's true. This micromanagement crap just kills the show and makes the commentary even worse than it already is.


I totally agree. Nothing is organic now, everything is force fed and micromanaged and it sucks.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh oh, Renee is having fun with New Day. I can only conclude she just turned heel :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Someone is posting vagina pictures on Ziggler's instagram.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Renee about to get that BBC:lmao:lmao


Somewhere Dean's getting that GHB ready to take Renee out of the building before that happens.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Sure is easy to convince Seth!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The commentary we get on a weekly basis is truly abysmal :cry


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reigns is so shit on the mic.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Roman Reigns has no mic skills.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

There's a vagina on Zig's instagram :LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Someone is posting vagina pictures on Ziggler's instagram.*


I think they are trying to tell Dolph something..

:hbk1


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So I just saw Ziggler's instagram...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Somewhere Dean's getting that GHB ready to take Renee out of the building before that happens.


Pretty sure Dean's going to prison for attempted murder tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That SummerSlam theme is fucking atrocious


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


Big E was feeling himself too much :haha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Lana's lips on Zig's instagram!


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Here comes Cesaros biggest win of his career!

... only to be interfered with later on by KO setting up the SummerSlam matchup even more.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Pretty sure Dean's going to prison for attempted murder tonight.



Attempted? ambrose4


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Anyone want to give Dolph's instagram name? All I'm seeing are fan accounts


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> That SummerSlam theme is fucking atrocious


Demi Lovato's thighs ain't though.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Lana's lips on Zig's instagram!


Hahahahaha, I highly doubt that's her obviously....but you know what ....for about 5 minutes later tonight, I think I'll at least pretend.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Highlights from Smackdown! Unbelievable.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This tripe threat is going to be sickkkk!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> So I just saw Ziggler's instagram...


Link ?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

All you geeks talking about Dolph's instagram are acting like y'all never seen a vagina before.

Oh wait... :heston


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ziggler's instagram account :ha


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Zigglers instagram. :damn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love that Ziggler's twitter gets hacked but apparently he can't be bothered to maybe change a password on his other social media accounts.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Evolution said:


> All you geeks talking about Dolph's instagram are acting like y'all never seen a vagina before.
> 
> Oh wait... :heston



:Oooh BURN!

and Mr Robot :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Just call it the _WWE Championship_ ffs. Too many words


technically they all are WWE Championships. 

World Heavyweight
Tag Team
Intercontinental 
European
Hardcore
World Lightweight 
Women's World


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> I'm just waiting for Vince McMahon to give New Day a new member and turn them into Cool Runnings.


Yul Brenner: Look in the mirror, and tell me what you see!
Junior Bevill: I see Junior.
Yul Brenner: You see Junior? Well, let me tell you what I see. I see pride! I see power! I see a bad-ass mother who don't take no crap off of nobody!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Evolution said:


> All you geeks talking about Dolph's instagram are acting like y'all never seen a vagina before.
> 
> Oh wait... :heston


:maury:maury:Jordan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

All 3 got jobber entrances, damn.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They just gave them all jobber's entrances? That was weird.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn they all got the jobber entrance


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They all get jobber entrances! fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did the yjsut give them all jobber intros


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The WWE title has not changed hands on Raw in many years and it won't happen tonight either


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please let Owens or Cesaro go over.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> he's been hacked and frankly there is a graphic photo ... yeah


Just saw it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go! 

Three fucking best wrestlers in the roster! [Minus Bryan and Rollins]

This is gonna be sick!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Think this is Zigglers hacker lol.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> I love that Ziggler's twitter gets hacked but apparently he can't be bothered to maybe change a password on his other social media accounts.


I don't think hacking today is countered by a simple password change.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Love That T-Bone :highnote


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Evolution said:


> All you geeks talking about Dolph's instagram are acting like y'all never seen a vagina before.
> 
> Oh wait... :heston


Yeah seen a vagina before, i have one. Just highlighting that's some fucked up hacking biz.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I think they are trying to tell Dolph something..
> 
> :hbk1


That he's a pussy or, in CM Punk's words "_You are a vagina_"?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> :LOL


 Hack meek mill :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> I love that Ziggler's twitter gets hacked but apparently he can't be bothered to maybe change a password on his other social media accounts.


if the hacker has hold of zigglers personal email account it doesnt matter, he can just change it again


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow i can't believe ziggles got hacked xD


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow, Randy has lost a lot of definition.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man, I hate that the WWE is up Cena's ass. Why isn't this triple threat tonights main event and the winner faces Rollins at Summerslam for crying out loud, its not like Cena vs Rollins will main event anyway why can't Owens or Cesaro get a title match on a PPV for a change instead of Cena ?


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

If Cesaro wins the strap tonight I will be doing a naked lap around the park next to my street. Just going on record


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This crowd is the best in a while, popping for nearly everything. :clap


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol at Cole's insightful analysis


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Owens has completely lost his buzz.


Still hasn't lost weight though. (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ziggler's Twitter being hacked is a work to promote USA's new show Mr Robot :vince$


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

LMAO all these kayfabe commentors saying its Lana


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now they posted a pic of some ugly, fat girl on Ziggler's Instagram :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Think this is Zigglers hacker lol.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Something is off about this match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Awesome that Owens secured himself an upper midcard spot in the WWE so quickly.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ironic comment by Orton earlier about Owens gaining weight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ring the bell? RING THE BELL?! IT'S NO DQ.. THERE IS NO BELL TO RING.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

THAT BOY SCOUT CENA BETTER NOT BREAK FLAIR'S RECORD!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

At the Ziggler "hacker" face


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I just hope they don't continue to shove Owens/Cesaro in a triple threat match every week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. The more they mention Orton being a 12 time World Champion, and Cena breaking Flair's record, the more having two World titles annoyed me.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Evolution said:


> All you geeks talking about Dolph's instagram are acting like y'all never seen a vagina before.
> 
> Oh wait... :heston


The same one you came out of is the one I go into every time I'm bored, brother. :grin2::wink2:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> Something is off about this match.


No real pacing and Cesaro isn't being as stiff as he usually is.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ziggler's instagram, that's not PG :vince


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Triple Threat of GOATS*


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Something is off about this match.


I know this match feels so weird :frown2:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao another "Straight Outta" meme

Randy Orton " Straight Outta Nowhere"

:heston


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*How long has Mr. AsiaMan there been a ref? lol *

The things you notice when you don't watch RAW live all the time.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Orton is pulling the strings in this match to my surprise.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope Cesaro wins this match.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love the SBARRO Section sign.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


>


Can not unsee. :larry


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The ziggler one

"straight outta luck"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Batz said:


> The New Day should a weekly video podcast on the Network in full character.


:lmao
That would be awesome! Video podcasts of them just talking about world events and pop culture!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> I love the SBARRO Section sign.



Sbarro's :homer


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Boring


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Crippler Crossface. Now where have I saw that before...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Since when do triple threats have no rope breaks? I don't recall this rule lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

huge pop for Owens


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Irrelevant said:


> Something is off about this match.


Shouldn't have been on so early. Crowd needed a buffer match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stop grabbing your knee Cesaro, don't scare me like dat.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Surprisingly good match thus far. :clap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"Flying bus" actually made me laugh. :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

As a heel, Kevin shouldn't do front flips over the top rope.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao another "Straight Outta" meme
> 
> Randy Orton " Straight Outta Nowhere"
> 
> :heston


I saw that the other day :lol


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> Since when do triple threats have no rope breaks? I don't recall this rule lol



They are no dq? So if someone refuses to let go, they cant get dq'd?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Randy Orton seems a lot cooler now :nerd:


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Did the hackers totally post Ziggler's Social Security Number on his instagram? If so, wow, that's really fucked up lol. 
*


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This match kinda sucks.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Stop grabbing your knee Cesaro, don't scare me like dat.


That was my thought, random way to sell someone that landed on you from above. Please be ok.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Since when do triple threats have no rope breaks? I don't recall this rule lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton really didn't want any of catching Owens.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Crossface? he can't use that move


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like we got ourselves a flyin' bus, Maggle! :jbl


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *How long has Mr. AsiaMan there been a ref? lol *
> 
> The things you notice when you don't watch RAW live all the time.


He's no Mike Chioda that's for sure.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dopeeey said:


> Randy Orton seems a lot cooler now :nerd:


cool as ICE right >


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> Since when do triple threats have no rope breaks? I don't recall this rule lol


Because there are no disqualifications in Triple Threat matches, there can't be a submission rope break in that scenario since the ref can't disqualify after a 5 count.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> As a heel, Kevin shouldn't do front flips over the top rope.


Wrong. He is one of the few that is not simply a heel in the common sense so he will get a lot of followers due to that. Even if he shuns them or shuts them down it is just the nature of his character and why people love to cheer for him in a Austin esq way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is the hacker really the fat, ugly girl in the pic?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Watching Chris Farley special on SPIKE.  I know I am missing some good wrasslin in the triple threat but missing GOATS for another GOAT.
*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Is the hacker really the fat, ugly girl in the pic?


If it is, then boy that hacker is stupid for posting their picture :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Tower of Doom spot obviously


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kevin Owens after that flying Senton: *


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Dopeeey said:


> Randy Orton seems a lot cooler now :nerd:


He is now a hugely popular meme and it looks like they just let him go crazy now so he is way more fun to watch in the ring.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro's knee is okay :drose


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The commercial really hurt the momentum I thought, but I'm right back on it!
Great match so far, imo.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Owens has lost so much momentum.

He was the hottest thing in the WWE after beating Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Match feels like just a series of spots. Good enjoyable spots but for whatever reason not a match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cesaro/Orton :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Double DDT spot set up


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

VINTAGE!!!! :cole


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Kevin Owens after that flying Senton: *


Divas version


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Vintage Vintage, y'all.


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

Antonio needs to win this match


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dat double DDT :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Delivering :cesaro


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

these new camera angles are gross


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is great!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That was cool as hell.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, they finally acknowledge Tyson's injury. About Time.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Please don't let Orton win.


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> VINTAGE!!!! :cole


Make intelligent posts. Don't post one word and a smiley.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Where did WWE find this crowd? 
For a Raw show of all things. Where are they?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta say, this has been a great crowd so far. Really hope the last hour can keep up their energy!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

These 20 min TV matches are cool and everything, but I wish they would just save them for the PPVs.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Owens barely lifting his shoulders up on kickouts now to show fatigue. Owens is great.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cesaro is truly amazing in the ring. Powerhouse, can do some high flying and can brawl.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> Where did WWE find this crowd?
> For a Raw show of all things. Where are they?



That's what happens when D Bryan is in the house :bryan


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> If it is, then boy that hacker is stupid for posting their picture :lol


Surely someone who is clever enough to hack peoples accounts is not stupid enough to post there own picture..

I took it as they are just taking the piss with that picture


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Wow, they finally acknowledge Tyson's injury. About Time.


They've acknowledged it for weeks. Where have you been?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Raw of Honor


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Cesaro/Owens will steal the show at Summerslam.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was not the right decision.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Fuck


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Kill em Cesaro. Kill them all.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Well they fucked that up.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fuck Orton

what year are we in again


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ABigLegend said:


> Owens has lost so much momentum.
> 
> He was the hottest thing in the WWE after beating Cena.


:supercena


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PREDICTABLE. 

Sigh


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Fucking retards.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Orton


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton wins

:lmao

Fucking TERRIBLE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great match:mark:mark: 

But Orton won:jay


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuckin' hell. 

Good match though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And.......................yeah.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh jesus fucking christ.. Another old fuck buries the new kids


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Cesaro's amazing :clap


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fucking Orton fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Of course Orton wins it, good match though.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Fuck this company. :lel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That uppercut was :nice


----------



## TheBigGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

ORTONWINSLOL


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2 RKOs out of nowhere.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Of course it's the guy no one wanted. BYE.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fucking Orton :no:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Orton won. 

I'm not surprised. I like Orton, so I'm not that mad.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton :mark: :banderas


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dammit, Orton vs. Rollins...like we haven't seen that before.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Orton won? :no


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh shittt. Cool spot.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Of course.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Yep, that upstart Orton needed that win desperately.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great RAW match, I was hoping Cesaro would win though.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Why would Owens roll out of the ring like that? Shame Cesaro didn't win.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So they went with the option 'same old shit'. Yep, this is the WWE


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeaaaaaaaa DOUBLE RKO BITCH eat that haters. Do wish this was a ppv triple threat match tho


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:shitstorm


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Welp - I was completely wrong. Thought Cesara was going to win and build him more of a face - with KO being even more of a hell tonight by interfering.

This is why I love WWE. Even when you really assume something is going to happen sometimes you are surprised and it makes you even more excited.

Orton VS Rollins tonight should be a really good match!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Diamond Cutter>RKO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OWENS BURIED even more.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why the FUCK would we want to see Orton vs. Rollins #500 :fuckthis*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Well that was all for nothing


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

2015.

Randy Orton still in title matches.

He's been the same character since 2008.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:mj2 Orton had to win huh


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Amazing match, shitty as fuck ending. 2015 WWE in a nutshell


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Nevermind :maury


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The ending of that match is really WWE in a nutshell. Everyone is hot for KO and Cesaro who keep going at each other, and then, Orton RKO both of them and proceed to win.

"The future is now".


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Superman 2.0 wins


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Orton vs Rollins again... ugh...


What did we expect anyways? If not Cena, then Orton. That is the Vince McMahon way.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Gotta say, this has been a great crowd so far. Really hope the last hour can keep up their energy!


IF they can they will really have accomplished something. Because most crowds tire out in t-minus 59 minutes and counting.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton needs yet another title shot! fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Randy Orton finally gets that rematch he was robbed of like out of a year?




IDONTSHIV said:


> Orton needs yet another title shot! fpalm


Whoa, whoa, where's the respect for the last Attitude Era superstar?


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

grumble grumble grumble.....


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Sigh.

WWE don't know how to put over the talented up and coming guys. Cena and Orton are going over them in 2015.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, they can't ask the guys just off the plane from australia to pull double duty. Thought it might be Orton. But lordie was that a fun match.


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

Byron's been money all night.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fucking wack ass Orton.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome  makes me interested in whats to come since they have made it obvious Cesaro will face Owens. Orton and Rollins always put on great matches .


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Welp, guess I'll be changing the channel after Bryan's segment.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro/Rollins or Owens/Cesaro would have been so good :jose


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Of course, Cesaro ends up carrying the attention of the match but in the end we need to see Rollins vs Orton for the hundredth time. We all know whoever won was going to lose, why not just give Cesaro the rub?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Well I was just about to say how long before 'Outta Nowhere!!'


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why?

Boring, predictable, not thinking out of the box outcome.

Couldn't push a Cesaro on 1 fucking RAW? Everyone knows Seth will win any match-up tonight anyways.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Relax. 

Orton winning this means nothing. It's a filler episode of Raw - Sheamus will blatantly turn up later and cost Randy the match. 

Then Uncle Jawn will come down and surprise Rollins with a new face mask (in flourescent green no less).


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone to steal cars with.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Good match. Bad result. Same ole crap


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*sigh* Orton ..... :deanfpalm:MAD:Out


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Reigns, fuck you. Let Ambrose finish his bit.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Ambrose, talking about calling someone when you get arrested.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

"Someone to have catch with, someone to steal cars with.."

I love this guy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Orton makes sense. How many of you WANTED Cesaro and Owens to win? Exactly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty much Triple H's protein shakes got laced with Orton's coke for him to think Orton was the right choice to win.:no:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Dean = Mad mic skills.

Roman = buzz kill


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Meh, I know I'm alone here but I have no problem with this. 
Cesaro/Owens will be a great feud, and Orton will have a great match with Rollins tonight. He's not winning the title, so whatever.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, this segment sucks.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Orton still gets bigger pops than the pair of them combined


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Get Saxton off the commentary table for fucks sake :gtfo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So basically they are saying Ambrose is Reigns' butler here?


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

you have 2 amazing talents in Owens and Cesaro but lets go ahead and let Orton win.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

this just sets up for Sheamus to screw Orton and they can continue there boring feud with a stipulation match at summerslam


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose are brothers like 

Edge and Christian?

Undertaker and Kane?

like Hardcore Holly, Crash, and Molly are cousins?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

One think that match did prove is that Owens vs Cesaro could easily headline next years SS for the WWE title


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Dean knows how Roman likes his coffee, water and beer. So is he Roman's butler?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Holy shit Reigns is corny as fuck


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So Ambrose turns on Reigns at Summer Slam? There pushing the bond between the two way too hard for it not to happen.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That was a Face Shield promo without Seth, basically.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dean Ambrose will turn heel on Roman Reigns at Summerslam.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ambrose with that smug ass smile haha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Black,like your women, Roman.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Ambrose's little monologue!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> "Someone to have catch with, someone to steal cars with.."
> 
> I love this guy.


Haha, yeah, that escalated quickly.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

How does one get so ackward on the mic, how does roman do it lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns is more comfortable in a tag team.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Reigns is so proud of being Ambrose's friend


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

That's WWE booking..they always fuck up the finish. Like being with a girl, getting all worked up making out with her, ready to take things to the next level...then she gets an emergency phone call and has to leave


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol that promo was bad.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

What's the percentage chance that Dean turns at Summerslam?

On one hand I enjoy the bromance, but on the other I don't see them ever giving him shit as a face.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Haters gonna hate on orton man lol best finisher in the business. Oh and the Wyatt "shield" match should be no holds barred if not it's dumb


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> OWENS BURIED even more.


At least he didn't get pinned...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Tempest said:


> Get Saxton off the commentary table for fucks sake :gtfo


They somehow managed to find a downgrade on Lawler. I don't know how but they did it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Coming up next,

"All you jobber geeks need to hype up my 2 part time stars damn it!" :vince3


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha what happened to Taker's neck tattoos on that Summerslam promo graphic


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Not a bad promo from Ambrose and Reigns, I'm still wondering why they didn't associate them with each other more often last year after the shield split.


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Dean = Mad mic skills.
> 
> Roman = Mad mic skills


fixed it. 

I'm pissed Antonio didn't win.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Calling it now. Orton to Win against Rolling and sheamus cash in against orton


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman will never be the face of WWE.

:cena3 only drinks ice cold apple juice.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ambrose knows just how Roman likes his coffee because he's constantly getting it for him while Reigns succeeds in life.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Randy Ortons opponent is injured leaving him with no direction.
Cesaro vs KO is going strong and KO costing him the title tonight would build Cesaro while gaining major heat for Owens. And Rollins would still ride into his match with Cena as a fighting champion.
BUT NAH
FUCK THAT
ORTON WAS GREAT IN 05 AND HE WE ARE 10 YEARS ON ALMOST 11 YEAR TO THE DAY AFTER HIS FIRST WORLD TITLE AND WE WANT MORE
why


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Randy Orton finally gets that rematch he was robbed of like out of a year?


Pretty sure he already had a one on one shot at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Therapy said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Holy shit Reigns is corny as fuck


Ambrose come across the same if not worse in that promo


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> One think that match did prove is that Owens vs Cesaro could easily headline next years SS for the WWE title


In an alternate universe maybe...where WWE is actually a good product.


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

They're pushing Reigns and Ambrose as the new Gunn/Palumbo


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I loved how that promo switched from good to bad to good in SECONDS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns asked Ambrose the easiest GED questions in the world and got hype when Ambrose answered them correctly.:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> At least he didn't get pinned...


True. It's just that he was so hot after beating Cena. Since then...yikes.

Orton winning has truly sucked the life out of the show for me. Which is ashame, because up until the end of that match, it had actually been a pretty decent Raw.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

NateC said:


> I'm still wondering why they didn't associate them with each other more often last year after the shield split.


Because they oddly thought Reigns would be fine without any kind of protection.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> So Ambrose turns on Reigns at Summer Slam? There pushing the bond between the two way too hard for it not to happen.


Doubtful. If Ambrose turns on Reigns the forum would implode


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Alright so Orton doesn't have a match for Summerslam so they set this up for someone to interfere and start that feud into summerslam. Got it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

bonkertons said:


> What's the percentage chance that Dean turns at Summerslam?
> 
> On one hand I enjoy the bromance, but on the other I don't see them ever giving him shit as a face.


I think it's more likely they'll introduce a new Wyatt family member than have Dean turn, Dean's still over even after all the fuckery he's been in.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Haha what happened to Taker's neck tattoos on that Summerslam promo graphic


It was shopped out.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Surely the main event is gonna end in disqualification, I can't see Orton taking a pin from rollins.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Im confused. Is Sheamus injured or not? I read he was earlier, now youre all saying he's showing up? That makes more sense then but why did I hear he was injured fml dont fuck with me


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

MouthoftheSouth said:


> They're pushing Reigns and Ambrose as the new Gunn/Palumbo


:lmao 

I really, really want to see that.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

PacoAwesome said:


> Dammit, Orton vs. Rollins...like we haven't seen that before.


We've seen Rollins/Cesaro like twice in the past three weeks and they aren't giving away Rollins/Owens for free on Raw. Makes sense they went with this.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

What's the purpose of having young talent when WWE is giving the same people 10+ championship runs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, not much interest in another Orton/Rollins for me, even though the match will be good. Waiting to see the crowd's reception for Bryan.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

To big for Wrestlemania:ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> In an alternate universe maybe...where WWE is actually a good product.


COULD is the key word, doesn't mean it will LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is anyone hyped for this rematch?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Only on WWE Network Cole? Naaaaaaaaaaa..............


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

These promo vids are awesome.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Honestly, Orton winning protected Owens and Cesaro in a roundabout way. Rollins isn't losing the title tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Time for Lesnar/Undertaker to take up four segments without them even being there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well actually, the Streak didn't really start becoming a big deal until 2001.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The match too big for Mania with two performers too big to appear on RAW every week.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CM PUNK CAMEO!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LOL @ the lockerroom putting more effort into this feud than Taker and Lesnar :ti*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. This just pisses me off more that the streak got ended.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not a bad video package, tbh.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Too big for Wrestlemania, so it happens at Summerslam?

What a weird slogan for the match.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Here's to a failed cash-in by Sheamus. I know he's injured which is why a quick RKO by Orton followed by Rollins throwing Orton out to pin Sheamud near the end should do it. MITB had its run but, it ran its course. Ending it will force WWE to bring up new stars organically.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Reigns asked Ambrose the easiest GED questions in the world and got hype when Ambrose answered them correctly.:lol


That's friendship, and you can believe that. :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't give a fuck about Bork/Undertaker. This is 2015, and the fact that those guys are main eventing the second biggest event of the year (and burying pretty much everyone else in the process) is but a depressing thought.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The full time roster has to hype the match. lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The match too big for Mania with two performers too big to appear on RAW every week.



and too big to give two fucks about the match

they will both mail in the match

Having taker lose at WM to Brock was the biggest mistake the wWE ever made. So stupid.

They should have had Cena do it by turning heel.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Randy wins setting up orton lesnar soon?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Reigns asked Ambrose the easiest GED questions in the world and got hype when Ambrose answered them correctly.:lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630912084797034496


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fucking face every time whenever lesnar got up like taker :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Delbusto1 said:


> Because there are no disqualifications in Triple Threat matches, there can't be a submission rope break in that scenario since the ref can't disqualify after a 5 count.


It still makes no sense that triple threats are no DQ is what I mean lol 



NotTheRealOwen said:


> They are no dq? So if someone refuses to let go, they cant get dq'd?


And Triple Threats never were no DQ lol. I don't ever recall until this year that triple threats unless explicitly stated were regular matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, WWE, plaudits for botching the Streak then diffusing any rub from it by giving it to a part timer :clap


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This 'Too big for WrestleMania' tag line really makes no sense.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Ambrose knows just how Roman likes his coffee because he's constantly getting it for him while Reigns succeeds in life.


Hmm, so that's why Reigns is World Heavyweight Champion & Ambrose isn't. 





































Oh, wait....


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The full time roster has to hype the match. lol



Yeah, that's so fucking horrible. Part timers should be used to hype the up and comers, doing it the other way around is level 666 of wrong.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If Taker beats Lesnar :ha


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I guess I never noticed it before, but hearing Michael Cole talk about the "greatest streak in entertainment" makes me realize for the first time how ridiculous that sounds

What does that even mean?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

NateC said:


> Not a bad promo from Ambrose and Reigns, I'm still wondering why they didn't associate them with each other more often last year after the shield split.


Because they were only really interested in pushing Reigns to the moon. That didn't pan out and Ambrose got over on his own despite not being pushed half as hard. Now Ambrose is more over so they're pulling a Cena tactic and having Reigns leech off Ambrose popularity..... Which will surely end in Ambrose turning heel and being fed to reigns.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Heath V said:


> It was shopped out.


Any particular reason why?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Really though, I am very, very curious to see how they book the finish of this rematch.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Solf said:


> Yeah, that's so fucking horrible. Part timers should be used to hype the up and comers, doing it the other way around is level 666 of wrong.


New guys aren't deserving of hype, they're damn near sleep inducing.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Of all people, why is Seth Rollins putting over this match? He's your fucking champion you idiots. You're basically telling us that their WORLD title means LESS than Lesnar and Taker on their own.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of this hype just for Taker's old ass to get his win back for NO REASON after Brock's laid waste to people for 2 YEARS STRAIGHT.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It would be good if Undertaker could actually bother showing up :stephenA3


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Undertaker winning at Summerslam would be one of the worst WWE booking decisions in a decade.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The way Lesnar has been booked, I'm sorry, it's ridiculous to believe that a senior citizen stands a chance against him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Yes, WWE, plaudits for botching the Streak then diffusing any rub from it by giving it to a part timer :clap


And to make it even worse having Taker be the next to be Brock if that is the route they are going LOL


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

T


Stinger Fan said:


> It still makes no sense that triple threats are no DQ is what I mean lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They've always been no DQ, if someone gets DQ'd, who wins? Trust me they always are, it's not always exploited with weapons and shit but the rule always stands


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So has the match with Bray Wyatt been retconned? lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

COMMANDMENT! REPEAT! ONE IN 21-1! SLEEP! SUPLEX! YELL! :heyman


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Randy wins setting up orton lesnar soon?


Please, Lesnar would destroy Orton


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Austin: 'The Undertaker told you to go to hell, so spin around, I'll kick you in the ass, and give you a little head-start.' :austin


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

If they have Taker win :ha


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Any particular reason why?


I'm not sure. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Could they make it anymore obvious that Taker is winning at SS?

:ti

Christ. Next time just save us the time of that video package and just flash on the screen in big white letters, "TAKER WILL WIN."


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Mister Mystery Man said:


> Because they were only really interested in pushing Reigns to the moon. That didn't pan out and Ambrose got over on his own despite not being pushed half as hard. Now Ambrose is more over so they're pulling a Cena tactic and having Reigns leech off Ambrose popularity..... Which will surely end in Ambrose turning heel and being fed to reigns.


Lol If they turn Ambrose heel, this company is fucking delusional. I really hope that's not what ends up happening.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CAN WE MOVE ON FROM UNDERTAKER AND LESNAR ALREADY!! Jesus fuck.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> If Taker beats Lesnar


You are crazy if you think Taker is laying down for Lesnar twice


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Really though, I am very, very curious to see how they book the finish of this rematch.


There's no way Taker should win, but it feels like he's going to get his win back.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Same Arena, Same Time'

Yes...INCONCEIVABLY the two guys facing off in the main event of Summerslam will be IN THE SAME PLACE AT THE SAME TIME.

OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Still don't know why they're even having a match. Taker was at the last Mania and fought Bray and never made one mention of Brock.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So this Taker/Lesnar match better be NO DQ.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TommyRich said:


> What's the purpose of having young talent when WWE is giving the same people 10+ championship runs


I think going forward there will be less reigns, but they will be longer


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

So... No Lesnar, Taker or Heyman tonight?

Can I go now?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Michael cole is one corny cornball mother fucker


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Lunatic Cringe Dean Amblows!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, using the champ to hype this shit now. Using their roster like they're fucking geeks/fans not able to compete on the same level than a part timer and a senile dinosaur.

Seriously WWE, are you trying to go under in 5 years ?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm excited to see how Brock's hometown welcomes him though.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> You are crazy if you think Taker is laying down for Lesnar twice



:lmao making a 50 year old man who works twice a year look stronger than your whole roster

:vince$


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mister Mystery Man said:


> Ambrose got over on his own despite not being pushed half as hard.


Amazing how many of WWE's top stars in the past few years that statement is true of.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey up.Its time for stupid faces and the same pull himself back through the ropes and dive through the ropes on to his opponent spots from Ambores


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Dean Ambrose looks to have lost a lot of muscle lately. Looks way smaller. Hopefully he isn't sick or something.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ambrose and Reigns were just together back stage....but decide to....against a dark, sadistic Wyatt family tag team.....split up to opposite sides of the arena and come out to the ring separately? Brilliant.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Why is it always the "Beast Incarnate"...Can't he be the "Beast Intrucknate"?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I guess they're not doing anything with Stephen Amell, the main event's gonna be crap, and I'm tired of waiting for Bryan so it's time for me to tune out and head over to njpworld. Tonight has reminded me why I don't watch Raw anymore.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Either outcome of the Lesnar/Taker match, people won't be satisfied.. Why did WWE even bother making this feud happen again fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> making a 50 year old man who works twice a year look stronger than your whole roster
> 
> :vince$


Age is not a factor in storylines. Especially when your the fuckin Undertaker.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Why is it always the "Beast Incarnate"...Can't he be the "Beast Intrucknate"?


This took me a few seconds :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen - we are only half-way through. 

These fucking shows and way too long. :sodone


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

King Gimp said:


> So... No Lesnar, Taker or Heyman tonight?
> 
> Can I go now?


Yeah go away from this page.
Getting tired of this guys that only watch when a person appears.
Enjoy the Heel work of Rollins later guys.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

If Taker loses at Summerslam they are definitey going to have Lesnar/Taker at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

thegockster said:


> Orton still gets bigger pops than the pair of them combined


85% of people here live in a deluded fantasy. Let them have their moments, no need to kill their happiness like that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Family vs Family used to describe a match featuring 4 guys that not related at all :lol


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

NateC said:


> Lol If they turn Ambrose heel, this company is fucking delusional. I really hope that's not what ends up happening.


I'm with you on that, but I know this company well so I would definitely not be surprised. Now if they fooled me and turned reigns heel on Ambrose I would be pleasantly surprised.....Til I realize Ambrose would still be fed to Reigns in either scenario.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arkham258 said:


> Well, I guess they're not doing anything with Stephen Amell, the main event's gonna be crap, and I'm tired of waiting for Bryan so it's time for me to tune out and head over to njpworld. Tonight has reminded me why I don't watch Raw anymore.


They'll wait until hour three for whatever they're going to do with Amell/Stardust.



> Age is not a factor in storylines. Especially when your the fuckin Undertaker.


But age is a factor when you don't show up 9 times out of 10 to push your storyline.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn, Roman has a kick ass look.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose came out to this knobs theme. fpalm


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Is this a tag match?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Dean Ambrose looks to have lost a lot of muscle lately. Looks way smaller. Hopefully he isn't sick or something.


Sick of being booked like shit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Heath V said:


> I'm not sure. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.


Mind boggling


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, Reigns is wrestling without his war vest. That's a first.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So Reigns has a deep set phobia about entrance ramps? Maybe he's insulted by the term "gorilla entrance".

Go back to posts of mine after WM. I suggested they could rebuild him by teaming him with Ambrose..Did they listen to me? Geez, I feel empowered.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Family v Family - But really, no one is family :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Ladies and gentlemen - we are only half-way through.
> 
> These fucking shows and way too long. :sodone


3 hour shows would have been good at one time, but the roster just isn't strong enough anymore.

Give us back our 2 hour Raw's already Vince :cry


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

God, I never get tired of the fireflies.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Well, I guess they're not doing anything with Stephen Amell, the main event's gonna be crap, and I'm tired of waiting for Bryan so it's time for me to tune out and head over to njpworld. Tonight has reminded me why I don't watch Raw anymore.


maybe he will jump out during a cody match


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Either outcome of the Lesnar/Taker match, people won't be satisfied.. Why did WWE even bother making this feud happen again fpalm


The build up for there match at mania was shite but at least they bothered to show up for the for the shows before it


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What's with that special lower-third nameplate for Bray and Luke Harper?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Remember when Bray Wyatt was hot and was the 2nd hottest thing on the roster?

...
.......
..........

I don't remember either.:lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Age is not a factor in storylines. Especially when your the fuckin Undertaker.


Seems like common sense to me..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stealing Byrons chair :ha


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

VitoCorleone said:


> Yeah go away from this page.
> Getting tired of this guys that only watch when a person appears.
> Enjoy the Heel work of Rollins later guys.


I like Rollins, but nothing intestesting will happen in the main event.

These shows are way too long and I've had a long day.
I apologize for not wanting to watch 3 hours of shit to like 15 minutes of it.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Harper > Dean


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you Harper for pushing that piece of shit :drose


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ziggler's instagram got deleted.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is Reigns not wearing that riot gear vest thing?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What happened to Erick Rowan?


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Why he have to take the black man's chair?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

"They just do things".

I don't know why but that cracked me up.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

It's strange, Reigns and Ambrose are so close that Reigns has to have his own entrance, alone, whereas Wyatt and Harper have no such problems.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> What happened to Erick Rowan?


Didn't he get injured?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Who actually told Cole to say be prepared to back it up


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Outside Taker/Brock, SummerSlam looks weak as fuck. See, WWE not creating any new starts is gonna bite them in the ass even more going forward if they keep refusing the roster properly.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They stold Byron's chair. Guess Hogan is the third Wyatt family member :cool2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

genocide_cutter said:


> What happened to Erick Rowan?



Broken Arm :mj2


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Fans are like fuck this match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> maybe he will jump out during a cody match


No less than a _Shawn Michaels WM12 type_ entrance, to keep in character of course


----------



## TheBigGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> What happened to Erick Rowan?


he suffered a torn biceps


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Luke Harper is god damn money :mark:


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> I think going forward there will be less reigns, but they will be longer


I'm not looking forward to longer reigns. They can't book a long reign recently without ignoring the title (Nikki-Divas, Dean-US, Brock-WWE) or completely making the champ underwhelming (AJ-Divas and Punk-WWE).

Hot potatoe isn't fun either but 3-4 month-reigns work.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol Bryon looks like a complete geek.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Ziggler's instagram got deleted.


Poor Ziggler :mj2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sheamus "injury" is a work and he is cashing in tonight. Effectively crashing the forums and twitter at the same time and 10000000 death threats from butthurts coming to Vinny Mac.*


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Harper better win this match.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This show has taken a huge downturn after Rollins promo.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

I fucking can't wait until Thursday 8 PM for Straight Outta Compton. Sorry, SmackDown.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Sheamus "injury" is a work and he is cashing in tonight. Effectively crashing the forums and twitter at the same time and 10000000 death threats from butthurts coming to Vinny Mac.*


I hope not because the last thing a WWE title feud needs is Sheamus vs. Orton.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Damn it, you americans and your food commercials :lana2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Straight Outta Compton oversaturation. :vince$


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

They just have no clue how to advance feuds in an interesting fashion.

Harper vs. Ambrose right now is a house show match we've seen plenty of times before, and it'll lead to interference and a fight. Same old same old.

Just try and pull your fucking fingers out for once. I guess the writers were too busy writing scripts for Dean and Roman for the Taker/Lesnar video package.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Tempest said:


> Damn it, you americans and your food commercials :lana2


:lmao 
This! 
And immediately followed by heartburn medication commercials!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"Sit down, Byron."

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Sit Down Byron" :ha


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Might take a shot everytime @A-C-P likes my post


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Eazy E was a bigger heel at one point than anyone on this roster.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bray Harper :cole


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Did Cole just say Bray Harper ?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

"Sit down Byron" :lel

First and probably the last time that Saxton gets a chant.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sit down Byron! :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can someone explain to me why the guy not in the match (and out there for Ambrose) not only didn't come out with Dean but came out after commercial, through the crowd, even though they were kayfabe together all night? Just found that funny.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Might Guy said:


> Might take a shot everytime @A-C-P likes my post



You are straight edge you try that it may kill you :jericho2


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Sit down Byron :ha thank you for burying this geek Seattle :ha


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Harper putting his hand to the refs face. Good ddt by Dean.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sasha Grey xD
oh you cole.. you and ur dirty mind


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sit down Byron! :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

chrome2279 said:


> Sasha Grey xD
> oh you cole.. you and ur dirty mind


:lmao Fucking Cole!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I gotta see that straight outta compton movie


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

After cole called Sasha Banks 'Sasha Grey', I no sell him misnaming wrestlers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Completely missed Wyatt with that superman punch.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Air LUNATIC lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

YEAH!!!! Harper!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AMBROSELOSESLOL:ambrose4


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy Shit, Luke Harper beat somebody?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

RIP Ambrose's career


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder if they have the Stardust/Amell segment as part of Miz tv with Bryan too in hopes the crowd wont bury it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at that ending.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

LUKE FN HARPER


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Water boy Dean just got his ass beat.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

AmbroseLosesLol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least Luke got a win.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Fall Guy :ambrose4 Classic...............or VINTAGE!:cole


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

xD Ambrose is forever being pinned


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Reigns missed that Superman punch by a country mile...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dean eats a pin...again. Vince must really hate us.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Harper wins a singles match on Raw?

:regal

Crikey.

Still - this advances nothing.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That Superman punch was off by miles though, :lmao .


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Good for Harper getting a win. 

This has been a really above average episode of Raw. Crowd has helped wonders too. 2 hours actually went by pretty quick for a change.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Honestly, I think Harper/Wyatt and Reigns/Ambrose at SS will be a damn good match.


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Hate to see Roman's little buddy go down


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Dean eats a pin...again. Vince must really hate us.


Can you really blame him?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The full timers just aren't good enough. Everyone is a C to B+ player. No one has over the top charisma or presence.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

chrome2279 said:


> Sasha Grey xD
> oh you cole.. you and ur dirty mind


Cole probably scrubbed his internet history clean after that incident. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How is Miz still employed


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Fine with Harper getting the win, he's an amazing talent. Shame they had nothing for him when he was a singles guy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Daniel Bryan is up next. Its time for a piss break.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yessss, the GOAT up next! :yes


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ambrose is such a jobber.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm guessing Bryan is just here to plug tough enough?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

that fucking clothesline!! awwwwwwwwww


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This Raw is - guess what? Fucking trash.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I just hope Big Show doesn't show up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope Dbry announces that he's gonna be back in the ring really really soon.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

FINALLY Bryan's next, the only reason I'm watching RAW tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

NateC said:


> Air LUNATIC lmao


A prime example of terrible commentary


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr. Fusion said:


> I'm guessing Bryan is just here to plug tough enough?



If that is all this is then we know Tough Enough is flopping HARD

If didn't already know that


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

It was kind of gratifying seeing Harper kicking Reigns, that whole match was pretty decent though Reigns really ought to make his entrance with Dean or viseversa, it kind of contradicts their friendship.

Also when I say gratifying, I don't mean because it was Roman Reigns, but because he was running his mouth at Harper earlier in the match in a somewhat heelish fashion.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This Raw is - guess what? Fucking trash.


We could have gotten Rollins/Cesaro or Rollins/Owen, but no. :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambores has been pulling the same shitty faces doing the same spots and having the exact same matches every week for 2 years now and people on this forum still moan as to why he isnt being pushed.
I have said it a few times now. Ambores will never be more than a mid to upper card jobber.His character and gimmick are stale as fuck and personally i havnt seen anything from him that suggests he will get any better


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder if Sheamus will cost Orton?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Undertakerowns said:


> The full timers just aren't good enough. Everyone is a C to B+ player. No one has over the top charisma or presence.


A little hard to say that when you can point to times crowds were into a guy and they slowly booked that support away from him. And you can't rely on part-timers forever, Taker's broken down now and Brock will eventually disappear into a Montana field and then what are they going to do?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Really though, is Bryan here for his book. Probably will give Tough Enough a shoutout too, since Miz will be involved too. Plus, there is Bryan's recent injury history with IC title and the Miz wanting the title and whatnot.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This Raw is - guess what? Fucking trash.


As always. MNF can't come soon enough.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The best they can do for Bryan is give him an interview with WWE's biggest metrosexual?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just tuned in... I cringed at Cesaro in those shades, then Orton with the best line he's had in a while. "Cesaro... Nice sunglasses" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

If they have Bryan plugging Tough Enough and nothing else, I'll be pissed. 

NOBODY CARES about that piece of shit show.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ted said:


> I wonder if Sheamus will cost Orton?


Sheamus is injured (apparently).

Hopefully it's true.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> If that is all this is then we know Tough Enough is flopping HARD
> 
> If didn't already know that


Well lemmee tell ya something, brother. I know what would save it >


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bryan time, then I'm done for the night.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ted said:


> I wonder if Sheamus will cost Orton?


Yep, this is what I'm expecting.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I came to play! :mark:


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> It still makes no sense that triple threats are no DQ is what I mean lol
> 
> 
> And Triple Threats never were no DQ lol. I don't ever recall until this year that triple threats unless explicitly stated were regular matches.


Triple threats have always been no DQ and no count-outs.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Putting Bryan in that all important 10 PM time slot :vince$


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Miz's former apprentice :yes


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Love Daniel Bryan


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please don't be there just to promote your book.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm sooooooo over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I called it. Want to use Bryan in his hometown to get Amell and Stardust over.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat pop!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well here he is. But what's with the flannel shirts all the time? lol


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Holy hell. I can't hear his music. Has anyone else other than Stone Cold even accomplished that?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The farm animal has arrived!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

JBL is annoying


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Welcome back to TV DB!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Danny B!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DAT POP!
THE GOAT!

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The GOAT! :bow :bryan :bow


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hope Bryan announces he's returning to active competition.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan book promotion time..zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Farm Animal reference already. Classic WWE, burying their own talent because they are better than who they want.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The side-skipping to the ring and all the arm pumping, that's another 6 months on the shelf for Bryan


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So after Miz has been talking shit about DanieL Bryan for weeks, DB shows up on his show?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

chrome2279 said:


> Sasha Grey xD
> oh you cole.. you and ur dirty mind


Now we know who pitched the "Submission Sorority" name to Vince :cole


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Bryan sucks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan isn't over the words Daniel and Bryan are right LOL


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Welcome back Bryan roud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, that's a pop.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> The side-skipping to the ring and all the arm pumping, that's another 6 months on the shelf for Bryan


Sami Zayn and Daniel Bryan aren't the same person.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Was falling to sleep 
Heard Bryans theme
Jumped up like a kid at 7am christmas day


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy are all these people going to be sad when all Bryan does is plug Tough Enough.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We have a show to run here.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not surprised by how hot the crowd is for this guy. Hometown hero + home of the 12th man = no-brainer.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Miz's outfit is ridiculous.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

But hes not over

hes a B + plus player

Bryan is over as hell and dont even need to be on TV


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

over


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Bryan still over as fuck. :yes*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Hope Bryan announces he's returning to active competition.


Here's hoping. It's been far too long.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dat pop !!!! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Tempest said:


> Welcome back Bryan roud


We just want him back in action again :mj2


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

These chants, though. Come back soon, you beast.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I just finished his book yesterday. Good stuff, I highly recommend it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vince in the back like :Vince2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome back, sir. :yes


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I miss having someone on the roster as over as Bryan.

Possibly the most over babyface since Austin/Rock.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

His hand is up!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Washington is the new Chicago.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Seahawks suck too. Go Saints.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: MIZ REPPIN' THE BROWNS ALL THE WAY FROM THE DEPTHS OF HELL!!! :mark:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Crowd's chanting Bryan's name, it's not like Bryan himself that's over :draper2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

genocide_cutter said:


> I gotta see that straight outta compton movie


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Foley Jr out there cheap popping. lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Would never claim to be a Cleveland browns........... EVER


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Patriots! :trips9


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Daniel Bryan with that HOMETOWN reaction


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Bryan - So, fucking, over, fuck!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brady would be the GOAT heel if he came out right now :brady2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Thank God I am a Bengals fan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan just shitted on Miz and his little gay movie.

:ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Santa's Little Helper :lel we don't have enough shitty Christmas movies


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Daniel Bryan is so delusional.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love how WWE shits on their own movies :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Get to the point, damn it!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Still the most over guy on the roster :drose


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Vince in the back like :Vince2


Why? When a superstar that is over like him and is making money Vince is happy


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Daniel Bryan with that HOMETOWN reaction


Hometown pop everywhere he goes


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

What the hell is Miz wearing?


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Byran always sounds like he's reading off a script.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Might Guy said:


> Brady would be the GOAT heel if he came out right now :brady2


Vince doesn't have the balls.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How does it feel to have Brie being the bread winner?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Miz main evented WrestleMania 

:ha


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Didn't Miz get a concussion from his WM match with Cena?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> I love how WWE shits on their own movies :lmao


Lol, yep.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Miz be dressing gay LMBO


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup, this is a book promotion for DB.

I knew it. fuck you


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't get me wrong - I love seeing Bryan on my TV screen. But where the hell is this segment going?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Getting the plugs in there as expected


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Byran always sounds like he's reading off a script.


thats because he is LOL

you saw that backstage scene that confirmed it right


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

But Miz causes injuries.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tough Enough the Greatest show. :ti


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So he's just gonna plug their shows, movies, and books? K


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Having to call Tough Enough the greatest show ever :ha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So fucking good to have Bryan back.
A real, true babyface who gets babyface reactions!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is like listening to two drunk friends at 3am.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SEGMENT KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Still the most over guy in the company. Bryan ironically is one of the few on the roster I don't consider a B+ player.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Vince in the back like :Vince2


If only it was Vince in the back. 

Nowadays is probably just HHH.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They are going to ruin a Daniel Bryan segment with this fat fuck


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I should have known that Big Show would come out and ruin this segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cheap pops. Plugs book. Hobo.

Is this Foley?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

All though he is a annoying little cunt you got to admit that Miz is top quality on the mic


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ted said:


> How does it feel to have Brie being the bread winner?


Hes still on the payroll and bringing in big bucks guaranteed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh boy, here comes big show....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Shoe face turn :ha


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Just realised. Miz was a part in the making of Daniel Bryan. Without NXT and Miz being his pro at that time of all people Bryan would still never speak, would have gone no where and ended up back in RoH. 
Haters gonna hate but that would probably be the truth


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show is face or????????


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey, Big Show is a face this month


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Big Show face again?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Miz's reaction :lol


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Calling Tough Enough the greatest show ever :maisielol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Please retire chants LOL


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh god here comes the Big Show


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryback is here!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I like making fun of Miz, but then I remember he's fucking this:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Face Show gets Please Retire chants lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ryback ruining raw


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyback must have taken his ZPaks :woo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Big Shoe face turn :ha


...........And immediate heel turn.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO tough enough is the crappiest show on TV


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Ryback pretty juiced up right now.


----------



## TheBigGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

THE BIG GUY!!!!!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

See how Ryback bounced back from his staph infection? CM Pansy didn't do that.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, wow, good seeing Ryback... His Instagram pics made him look depressed and lonely since getting injured lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nothing is more boring than this IC title picture. They interrupted Bryan's interview for this?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

FIND SOMEBODY TO RETIRE ME!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What's this Intercontinental Title they keep speaking of? OH, that cursed belt that ruins careers, makes jobbers and causes injuries.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do they set off pyro noises for Ryback instead of giving him actual pyro? 

I never understood that.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

If this ends up in a brawl and at the end daniel bryan comes out of no where with a running knee i will fucking cry


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryback should attack Daniel Bryan! :banderas


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Waste of 10 minutes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What was even the point of having Bryan in this segment fpalm


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"FIND SOMEONE TO RETIRE ME!"

*Feed....me....more!.*

Nice improv.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't touch him guys. He's got staph :|


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Miz dresses like an extra from Monty Python's _The Life of Brian_


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

And that's the air time they give to the most over guy in the company who we see once in a blue moon? Great job.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao and Bryan disappears just like that


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry, but this doesn't change the fact that the IC title scene sucks balls.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cheap pops. Plugs book. Hobo.
> 
> Is this Foley?


Love Bryan, but holyshit mind = blown. :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So, Bryan showed up for no reason?

Great.*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Why the hell is Miz dressed like a woman?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So Bryan was used just to hype up the worthless IC title.

Priceless.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that was uncalled for by Daniel Bryan!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Why do they set off pyro noises for Ryback instead of giving him actual pyro?
> 
> I never understood that.


It probably saves them money.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

He's part face, part heel....Otherwise known as a "fael" (pronounced fail)

Who cares. Bores me every time he shows up. Ratings Death strikes again.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

What the F was Bryan there for?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Turn heel on Bryan! I want a swerve!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Someone tell me how and when big show left the authority .... Oh yeah I forgot .:. And miz better and is winning the ic title


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

God, nobody on the roster right now can control a crowd like Bryan. I mean, I know this is his hometown. But still...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lost shoes.. Miz = DED


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan still the most over guy o the roster


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *So, Bryan showed up for no reason?
> 
> Great.*


No, he showed up to get Ryback over.

Which is......better?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So glad this is over. Ugh.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

2 guys with chants more than themselves :troll


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That crowd has some attitude era energy right there.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Miz's shoe just got buried hard.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryback is in Great shape.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Come back soon Dbry :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cole just made a match at Summerslam ffs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins giving Orton his best RKO ever...of course. Dat athlete.

:rollins


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

D'aw. Bryan and the fans' love for him makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't remind me of the curbstomp :no:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Isn't it amazing to see Ryback as a face? Remember when he was heel slamming backstage guys into food tables.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

OMG YOU CAN'T SHOW THAT!!!

THAT WAS A NEAR CURBSTOMP!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Can ryback try and retire big show, and some how have a finish where both have to retire


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great crowd, gotta say. We're into hour 3 already and looks like the crowd is still alive.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Michael cole talking about losing a shoe??? Lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan came here to do 2 things: shill his book and get these shlubs over. Meh


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is going to make Orton look so good!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ryback is in awesome shape.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow they actually showed Rollins going for the curb stomp


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> LMBO tough enough is the crappiest show on TV


I say Total Divas is...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, I remember that.

Rollins was going for a move I've never seen him do before and Orton reversed it into a nice RKO.

I generally don't get the move Rollins was going for though, why was he stepping on Orton's head? That's not how you do a pedigree.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm just tuning in, can someone fill me in? Why is Orton getting a title shot against Rollins?


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Thank God I am a Bengals fan


WHO DEY


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Of course Orton can't hit it like that, the damn curb stomp has been banned!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I'm just tuning in, can someone fill me in? Why is Orton getting a title shot against Rollins?



B/c Fuck You That's Why - :vince5


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kayfabe-wise, why are WWE title belts only allowed to change hands at ppv's?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Stardust next?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I'm just tuning in, can someone fill me in? Why is Orton getting a title shot against Rollins?


He defeated Cesaro and Kevin Owens in a triple threat match earlier tonight.

:vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I'm just tuning in, can someone fill me in? Why is Orton getting a title shot against Rollins?


He beat Cesaro and Owens in a triple threat match.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

When the crowd says "please retire", do they mean "please win at WrestleMania and then disappear twice in a row"?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Way to waste Bryan for a shitty segment about a title no one gives a fuck about, you stupid incompetent fucks. Well, I'm outta here. Goodnight everybody


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that.
> 
> Rollins was going for a move I've never seen him do before and Orton reversed it into a nice RKO.
> 
> I generally don't get the move Rollins was going for though, why was he stepping on Orton's head? That's not how you do a pedigree.


:HA


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bryan is kind of a tool. He has the cards in his hands to Politic his spot in the card, but he just does things to appease to WWE and the establishment. At least Cm Punk stand up for himself.

I mean he knows the WWE fans want him at the top. But he'll gladly move over for a guy the crowd hates and knows is not ready - Reigns. His injuries - from a Freuduan view- are subconscious frustrations with the WWE's usage of him.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Gonna lol if they try to spot that Curb Stomp into an RKO again but this time Rollins drop kicks Orton after getting thrown up into the air....just to tease the fucking Curb Stomp.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Mr. Fusion said:


> He defeated Cesaro and Kevin Owens in a triple threat match earlier tonight.
> 
> :vince5


Glad they're pushing that fresh young new talent Randy Orton!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh look Wesley Snipes is out of jail


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Was good to see Bryan, albeit for just a plug and a few chants. Come back soon, GOAT. :yes


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They need Sting to wrestle at SummerSlam.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> Way to waste Bryan for a shitty segment about a title no one gives a fuck about, you stupid incompetent fucks



:hunter "Pop we can't seem to get anyone to care about Tough Enough or the guys in the IC Title match"

:vince5 "Get Bryan out there to plug both"

:trips7


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rollins needs to win this match clean.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Ryback sure did recover from that staph infection quickly... hmmm...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kinda disappointed. Was hoping to hear that bryan was cleared to wrestle again.. Get well soon, bud.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why was it dark when they came back from commercial?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Making the full time roster members flat out say Taker and Lesnar are WAY bigger deals than themselves 

:ha


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

BuzzKillington said:


> I like making fun of Miz, but then I remember he's fucking this:


Same here. He probably doesn't give a shit what the IWC says about him because he's a millionaire who's banging Maryse.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Your inspiration comes from daddy Charlotte?

So does your success.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ted said:


> Why was it dark when they came back from commercial?


they turn out the lights for the fans at the arena to watch the titantron


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it bad that I am already bored of the diva revolution?

They debuted way to many girls at once


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

heel_turn said:


> Bryan is kind of a tool. He has the cards in his hands to Politic his spot in the card, but he just does things to appease to WWE and the establishment. At least Cm Punk stand up for himself.


And Punk is generally a bitter guy and Bryan is generally happy. Plus look what it took for them to give Bryan a spot at WM, do you really think Bryan could politic his way to the top?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bayley > Charlotte


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Don't worry Charlotte I don't look at you as a woman either


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

T0M said:


> Ryback sure did recover from that staph infection quickly... hmmm...


Maybe he was treated by the same doctor who Punk claimed didn't diagnose his


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well got done watching the triple threat match. That's all for me tonight.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rhonda Rousey is hot


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Enough of the fucking Flair cock gobbling. So fucking sick of her leeching off her dads legacy.. She sucks.. She has no characteristics of her father.. Not one.. This push is disgusting.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Charlotte hype!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Charlotte main eventing a WrestleMania :lel:lel:lel


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Main event wrestlemania lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is Lana getting the jobber entrance?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How does Tamina even have a job?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gotta keep mentioning Rousey :lmao


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Hopefully Beaver Cleavage returns tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Charlotte main eventing a WrestleMania :lel:lel:lel


I think she meant botchamania


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Charlotte's nice, but she's delusional if she thinks that:

a) She will main event Wrestlemania.

b) The Divas division is on an up-swing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte with that family push. :reigns


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Why complain about Daniel Bryan plugging his book or interacting with the IC title? It makes perfect sense, it seems like Ryback and Bryan have been on favorable terms since they travelled together with Wade Barret was it? Ryback managed to bounce back from a pretty severe looking staph infection in less than a month and you've got people all doom and gloom about it. It's part of the business, atleast it's more tasteful than using Paul Bearer to sell the CM Punk/Undertaker. Atleast the IC champion managed to recover and we didn't get another title vacation. -_-


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Go team Angel Dust! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Divas Revolution you say. All you need is Paige and Eva


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sasha win be the lone survivor


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I still can't believe they took away the wwe champions finisher, he is the actual champion and they fûcked him over badly by taking away 1 of the best and most believable moves in the business. I still can't get my head around it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I mean, I totally get what everyone is saying, but how can you NOT constantly tout your legacy if you're Ric fucking Flair's daughter. Especially in the first months of your time in the main roster.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god the divas match is elimination? Four hours is a bad idea.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*THANK GOD RUSEV SAVE US.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Berlino said:


> Maybe he was treated by the same doctor who Punk claimed didn't diagnose his


Or he could have just borrowed some of Cena's HGH.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A divas clusterfuck at Summerslam so Nikki can break AJs record and not have to defend the title :ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait, what happened to the 'Submission Sorority"?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha better be the winner of that Summerslam match.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

How do you not have the Divas title on the line at Summerslam? Instead some 3 team elimination match that means nothing for the winner.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm still waiting for Rusev to come out with Summer on a dog leash.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

My dude Rusev with with my favorite alternate costume - with shoes.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Remember when Rusev was a future main eventer? :Tripslick


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rusev has great music!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev v Henry


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lana u have a fat butt and big..... Lips


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Divas Revolution you say. All you need is Paige and Eva


Nah Sasha and Becky Lynch are just as good.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Damn Summer mmmmm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Henry stealing Swagger's gimmick.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please let Rusev talk!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Somebodies gonna get there ass kicked.

Mark Henry.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev Time :rusevcrush :rusevyes


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Oh god.. Enough of the fucking Flair cock gobbling. So fucking sick of her leeching off her dads legacy.. She sucks.. She has no characteristics of her father.. Not one.. This push is disgusting.


:flairdance 

Correct..this she will never be


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Henry just got his ass beat by Rusev and now he comes out with the American flag?:lmao

What kind of foolery is this.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

BOOOOOOO no mic time for rusev


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mark Henry getting cheered is one thing I've never understood


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, did I just time travel to last week? Why is this a match again?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Y'know...

I'm actually liking the fact that it's an elimination match. Lets each get their fill.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Wait, what happened to the 'Submission Sorority"?


They heard what Google was.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Summer Rae looks hot dressing like Lana.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Summer's legs are the stuff of dreams. Absolutely outstanding.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

These three bozos have no idea how to converse with Lana.

And oh look, the World's Strongest Jobber, again. -_-


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dolph is doing very well! 
Maybe Lana should check his instagram :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Lana is the most impressive trainwreck WWE has managed to make happen in recent years. Such a compelling, intriguing character turned into... This.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Remember when Rusev was a future main eventer? :Tripslick


He got Cena'd now we can't see him since he got buried


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Henry 'bout to job.







*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

World's Biggest Jobber nowadays.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mark Henry.. The new face of "we push black people" WWE.. 

GIVE HIM A FLAG GOD DAMMIT!!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Ohhhh enough with this crap, Rusev is more than just an anti-american heel.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ted said:


> Or he could have just borrowed some of Cena's HGH.


Smart man, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So no Dolph until after SummerSlam?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can they pull the plug on this Rusev/Lana/Summer BS angle fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Remember WCW fall interviews talking about pushing the sons like David Flair and Erik Watts? What is WWE doing now with Charlotte again?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Take care of business


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> *THANK GOD RUSEV SAVE US.*


A year from now, *he's* going to be the one who needs saving.

Frankly, I haven't watched a Rusev segment since Cena buried him.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

T0M said:


> Ryback sure did recover from that staph infection quickly... hmmm...


I wonder if that even his swollen knee he posted on Twitter :heyman


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Brazzers!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE cutting away from those up-skirt angles...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is that a DQ? Neither lana or summer are even in the match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, why was there a DQ right there?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So who won?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

DQ? Lolwut


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

DQ because Summer attacked Lana? Lmao wtf is going on


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lana/Summer cat fight :rusevyes


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why did the match end just because two people that aren't in the match started fighting?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why is this a dq?

Don't get me wrong, it fucking rocks, but it makes little sense.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Two blonde bitches.

Fuck yes.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Up skirt and feet!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

......................And Brazzers cap that.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Summer does make a hot Lana though. :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Henry 'bout to job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause that what he do!


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Rusev smiling as Lana is in the accolade :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dem legs!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Summer Rae/Rusev > tbh


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok... That's kind of a hot angle..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

She is going to break Lana's back!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fukking lol at that flag.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Easily the hottest I have seen summer look, holy shit


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That flag :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A new Rusev Flag :rusevyes


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, fuckery at it's finest.
:ha


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That flag looks like it is straight (no pun intended) out of a gay porn magazine.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice arches!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love that flag :lol


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

That flag :lol:


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

JESUS CHRIST THAT FLAG
:ha :HA :ti :aryalol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Lana rejected some old pervert backstage and that's why she is being treated like this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev is the next Rock.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why does Rusev not have a microphone?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

That Rusev flag 
:Rollins


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DQ though? :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd like to teach Summer some submissions.

She can put me in a triangle choke any day of the week.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Summer putting Lana in the accolade. :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Solf said:


> That flag looks like it is straight (no pun intended) out of a gay porn magazine.


Rusev looks like Ron Jermey on steroids


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I spy a Bryan Alvarez.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That flag is incredible.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Laughed through pretty much that whole segment. Great job, WWE.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That flag, he always is top notch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao I can't.

:washed2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That flag :ha


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I gotta admit, that Rusev flag's pretty fucking hilarious. :lol*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Stardust going to close the show?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The flag was awesome.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Flag though :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is about to go down the toilet. Here comes Stardust.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I just saw a local commercial for GFW in my area this Friday.... Who do they even have on their roster?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why did the match end just because two people that aren't in the match started fighting?


I remember a time where several members of NWO would invade a match and the face would take out each one and no DQ. Cannot remember who. Might have been a Luger match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> DQ though? :lol


Ref pretty much knew we didn't care about the match, lets get to the ladies rolling around.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Neville!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ted said:


> Is Stardust going to close the show?


Orton/Rollins is, but Stardust closing the show would really be a new low for Raw.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck, we're gonna have the celebrity segment after all fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I prefer the Attitude Era over the Altitude Era.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Cena will bury ZZ! :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> I just saw a local commercial for GFW in my area this Friday.... Who do they even have on their roster?



Basically TNA's old roster :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a waste of a real wrestling fan in Stephen Amell who should have hosted this raw when you have losers that don't now shit like Jermey Piven host with his loser castmates


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Ted said:


> Is Stardust going to close the show?


Orton/Rollins


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

$5 says that 170 lb nerd actor beats up a professional wrestler tonight... Because that makes the stars look legit!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Superhero storyline guys.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Setting up Arrow and The Red Arrow vs. Stardust ....and....?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm here for the Lana GIFs


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ted said:


> Hopefully Cena will bury ZZ! :lol


:lol He'll probably tell him to never give up, and tell him to keep trying because he, too, is 'polarizing' :cena5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The_It_Factor said:


> $5 says that 170 lb nerd actor beats up a professional wrestler tonight... Because that makes the stars look legit!


It's Stardust. He's barely a star and he hasn't looked legit in months.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Not that these celeb things usually make much sense but the Stardust/Amell thing has been so oddly random and insubstantial. Fitting I guess, as I've never been sold on the Stardust character that I wouldn't be sold on his feud either.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Neville and his entrance theme music make him a character from the game FuuuuusiiooOOOONNN FREEENZYYYY!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Poor Ryder!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

mightymike1986 said:


> Setting up Arrow and The Red Arrow vs. Stardust ....and....?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Windows 10 advert :lel Didn't even know there was a 9. Who the fuck uses Windows anyway


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. Stardust...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

King Jobber with the jobber entrance :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's Stardust. He's barely a star and he hasn't looked legit in months.


Just when I thought the character couldn't get any worse.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

King Barrett got the jobber entrance lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday King Barrett!


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> And Punk is generally a bitter guy and Bryan is generally happy. Plus look what it took for them to give Bryan a spot at WM, do you really think Bryan could politic his way to the top?


If he grew a set of balls bigger than Stephanie, Yes . He gets Attitude era pops but he comports himself such that I would not be surprised if he agrees to job to Bo Dallas at Mania 32. Ignorance and not challenging authority is bliss. Knowledge and challenging authority is power and more about changing history. I respect the latter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if Barrett ever asks himself what the fuck WWE is doing with him.

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"King" Barrett gets the jobber entrance.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stardust with that batman voice.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


>


Truly majestic.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Neville!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville vs Jobber Barrett #38434767


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amell has failed his wardrobe because every time they show him on camera I want to give him $5 bucks and tell him not to spend it on booze.

And lol at Barrett getting ready to eat a pin.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Taunting Stardust is not smart.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is Neville ever going to progress past the same exact spot fest 2 minute matches?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Summer putting Lana in the accolade. :banderas



:cenaooh
The view they had at ringside


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> King Jobber with the jobber entrance :lol


I preferred King Whats up tbh :draper2


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I truly don't understand why they make Barrett a jobber.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cole says Amell is an actor portraying a character. Aren't most of the wrestlers on the roster the same?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Truly majestic.


I seriously love it. May make that my sig :lol


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

What the hell is the man that gravity forgot supposed to mean anyways?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nevelle/Barettt round 9349234233 :eyeroll


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LMAO Barrett buried by Neville in under a minute.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Barrett getting squashed


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It hasn't been a Happy Birthday for the King!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I actually love Stardusts whole be my hero thing.. If he had his paint be a lot more sinister he could face a ton of face's in some great ways including Cena if that is ever to occur down the line.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Barrett loses in one minute to the guy he won the KOR against :ha


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Z. Kusano said:


> Windows 10 advert :lel Didn't even know there was a 9. Who the fuck uses Windows anyway


Not sure if serious


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's amazing how much of a jobber Barrett is :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Barrett lost that quick:lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Barrett goes from main eventing PPV's to this :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

King fucking Jobber :lmao. And people complain about Ambrose


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jbl with a ashes reference


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

What has Barrett done to deserve this!?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn, he nailed that one.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Fucking hell. Barrett deserves better.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"KICK HIS ASS ARROW"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


Reminds me of the Rock Bottom banners. Except not as cool.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Holy chit, he can actually move like a wrestler.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stephen Amell! Fucking hell! That was actually cool.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Arrest that man!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

holy shit that was a good segment for once


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

holy shit what are they doing with barett


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Way to make your performers look strong, WWE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

5 years after _that_ Summerslam and Barrett still getting mega buried


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why the fuck is barrett helping stardust?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Amell is athletic. Stardust about to get a arrow up his ass:lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice jump to the ring lol, not bad!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Quit Wade. Ugh, disgusting.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

I'm seeing Amell v Stardust legit now


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Wade will forever be a midcarder


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy shit! That was cool!


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

LOL at Barrett backing Stardust!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

WOW all that hype...for that? It lasted 10 seconds.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amell would legit kick cody 's ass


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

STARDUST
YOU HAVE FAILED THIS CITY.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

damn that arrow dude flew over that top rope. I bet he can springboard.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO. 

If it was Goldust, he would have kissed Stephen Amell.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Getting rekt by a 150lb bad actor. Damn.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He is so lucky that Wade Barrett was there to hold Stardust back!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why even have Barrett win KOTR? He's been more of a joke than ever before :lmao


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Barrett used as Jobber Fodder for Stephen Amell. :fuckthis


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Neville beat Barrett with 2 moves in like 30 seconds. So he is under this Stardust/Neville feud.

I would not blame Barrett one bit if he quit. In fact, I hope he does. Guy deserves better than that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did not expect Amell to be that quick.



The_It_Factor said:


> Way to make your performers look strong, WWE


It's Stardust.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WHOA, amell moves like a fucking cat!!!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Dude seems very athletic, they should have let them brawl longer than that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TD_DDT said:


> Not sure if serious


:lol shit I was thinking of something else. 3:35am not thinking straight


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, this Amell dude is athletic! Definitely not a Drew Carrey/Trump situation here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was a damn good worked shoot if it was planned. I actually believed Amell was legitimately pissed.*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Solf said:


> Getting rekt by a 150lb bad actor. Damn.


Cody himself is small too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Are they going to randomly toss Barrett in and make it a tag team match at SummerSlam now?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This Compton movie sounds really fucking preachy


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Amell moves better than :cena4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This angle kind of has my interest now.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Not sure if serious


OS all the way! #TeamApple


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Cody himself is small too.


So 6'1/200lb is called "small" nowadays. lolwut ?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Amell killed it. :clap

Though I wished Neville got a little more out of that segment. Oh well.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Vince better sign this Amell guy lol. He moves better than half the guys on the roster lol.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Barrett must have done something backstage because this is unimaginably bad. An absolute travesty of a career over the last three years.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

NXT!


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Ted said:


> Are they going to randomly toss Barrett in and make it a tag team match at SummerSlam now?


Looks that way. Could also be Miz as he's mentioned Amell.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


:lmao Perfect


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Amell isn't super small....he's about 6'1" 185lb. I was excited for him to be on tonight despite many people on here talking shit or not knowing who he was. He did not disappoint me at all, I know the guy is athletic as hell and does a lot of his own stunts. I smell a tag match probably unless they carry it through and he has a Wrestlemania match, which I bet he'd be pretty good at.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Did not expect Amell to be that quick.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Stardust.


I don't care, how do they expect us to take them as a serious threat if random actors can kick their asses? Not only does it make Stardust look awful, but anyone he faces from now own should (kayfabe-wise) kicks his ass with ease lest they look weaker than that jabroni.

Bottom line, I just think it makes everyone look awful to have random dorks beating up the wrestlers. Maybe if it were Marshawn Lynch or something.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope he is arrested.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Did nobody else notice Lana trying to get Summer to quit pulling back on her? She was squeezing and hitting her leg.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Solf said:


> So 6'1/200lb is called "small" nowadays. lolwut ?


He doesn't look 200 lbs at all. He looks lanky as hell along with most of the roster. Does he look like a powerhouse to you? Lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That was fucking awesome, the guy looked athletic as fuck


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Neville talking back to :HHH2

:berried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ted said:


> I hope he is arrested.


They wouldn't arrest him even in real life since he could press charges against the WWE for one of their talents hitting him


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple H is laying down the law now!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm actually kinda excited to potentially see Stephen Amell in a ring.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Did not see that coming.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Neville sucks on the mic.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Triple H with the classic, "here's the thing..."



Also... Neville looking like the 9 year old brother of these guys


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Tag match at SS? Awesome!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So if Neville is the Red Arrow, does that make him Speedy?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

THIS GUY IS GREAT ON THE MIC HOLY SHIT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H talking about Amell was lucky to walk out the ring in one piece when he was whooping Cody's ass.:mj4


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> This Compton movie sounds really fucking preachy


:evaloser


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Heath V said:


> He doesn't look 200 lbs at all. He looks lanky as hell along with most of the roster. Does he look like a powerhouse to you? Lol


He looks like he would probably kick the hell out of your lazy ass in a fight, buddy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Who the fuck is this guy?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amell killin that promo


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol this guy is going to have a match at summerslam


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H saying just "an actor" while completely aware that he's surrounded by actors


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This guy actually cuts a good promo :wow


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Is that Ryback's little brother in the background?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STARDUST YOU HAVE FAILED THIS CITY :drose


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey, Stephen Amell's kinda good.

From his attack to this segment even.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How does Barrett fit in this match?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

He better show up in his Arrow costume at SS.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Amell face to face with HHH, looks better than the majority of the roster.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Celebrity in a match...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL, wow.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seriously though, this is kind of cool.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

HHH: I'm not gonna be responsible for your funeral. :mark::mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

PunkShoot said:


> THIS GUY IS GREAT ON THE MIC HOLY SHIT





Your mind is blown that a professional actor can cut a promo? >


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Neville does most of the work and Amell gets the pin at SS, if anyone wants to save 9.99


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The guy who isn't even on the roster has the most compelling character on the show







. The best part? It took them A YEAR to acknowledge him.*


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

So.. Is this guy really famous or something? I've never heard of him.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is atrocious. Vince has definately went mad.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Amell is a great actor and he's also a huge WWE fan. If I were a celebrity, I would totally try to get into wrasslin!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh man. This involvement is real.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Barrett must be like "Wait, how did I get dragged into this?"


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Why the fuck is Barrett involved? Nonsense.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least Barrett has a match I guess.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stephen needs to get the countertenor out of his voice when speaking to the Game. 

he got all high pitched when got upset. :booklel


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Solf said:


> He looks like he would probably kick the hell out of your lazy ass in a fight, buddy.


Lol you know absolutely nothing about me or my background. Grow up.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

The bar is set so low these days that someone springing themselves over the top ropes makes you look more athletic than a lot of the roster, ahhaha.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Neville career is over because Vince is watching this and sees how much of a midget Neville is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Oh god.. Celebrity in a match...


I'm kinda......... Excited for it. Yes, I just said that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Just like Netflix lmao, so fucking corny.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT YOU STUPID FUCKS, STOP INSULTING PEOPLE WHO PAY FOR YOUR PPVS

It's like you DON'T want the extra profit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dude is more athletic and better scripted talker than most of roster. :ha

Including the top guy. :ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is it always a free month kind of deal now?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So let's recap WWE is selling Summerslam, their 2nd biggest show of the year, around 2 part timers and a TV star

:ha

Though props to Amell he was good in those segments


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> He better show up in his Arrow costume at SS.


This is a no brainer, but knowing WWE...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JoJo :banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oliver Queen cut a better promo than 95% of the roster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheAbsentOne said:


> So.. Is this guy really famous or something? I've never heard of him.


He's the green arrow on the WB show. he is pretty popular in the comic book crowd


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Sheamus is ZzZzZz


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus looks like a giant next to her! :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

In before Amell pins Barrett at SS.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Who the fuck gives a shit about what the hell sheamus thinks?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A lobster head should never hold the MOney in the Bank briefcase.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> Amell is a great actor and he's also a huge WWE fan. If I were a celebrity, I would totally try to get into wrasslin!


I was thinking the same thing. If I was anyone at all of any celebrity value, I'd try to do something in WWE for a week or two :lol

Fuck the smarks


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

TheAbsentOne said:


> So.. Is this guy really famous or something? I've never heard of him.


Honestly, I hadn't even heard of that movie he's in either. I must be out of the loop.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ted said:


> How does Barrett fit in this match?


How does Barrett fit in to this company ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That reaction by dude :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That laugh :cool2


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What up fella...


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Lol you know absolutely nothing about me or my background. Grow up.


Seems like I was pretty spot on. Welp.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That laugh :jay


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

"Like Netflix, but a better value!"

Yeah, no. Not even fucking close. I also pay less for Netflix and get more. Jesus christ.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus should cash in tonight!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ted said:


> Sheamus looks like a giant next to her! :lol


I bet Jojo never gets her knees dirty or scuffed up


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know about Stephen Amell but Sheamus _failed_ a long time ago


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm very sports entertained right now.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ted said:


> How does Barrett fit in this match?


Somebody has to take the pin from Amell.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Solf said:


> Seems like I was pretty spot on. Welp.


You continue to make zero sense, keep making yourself look stupid.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Those dingleberries in his beard HAVE to go.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I turned the channel when The Miz came on the screen, and just realized I never went back.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Orton!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I bet Jojo never gets her knees dirty or scuffed up


They call it a Jojob.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ted said:


> Sheamus should cash in tonight!


and win, 
This forum would crash. 


:curry2


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Orton vs Rollins? I was just thinking I needed to catch up on my sleep.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This will probably end in some kind of shenanigans.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a shame WWE is not able to have face champions not named John Cena or Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Furious (Mar 30, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Honestly, I hadn't even heard of that movie he's in either. I must be out of the loop.


He is playing Casey Jones in the new TMNT 2 movie.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Sheamus really is fucking terrible.Any feud with him and Orton was wank 5 year ago.Its ten times worse now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Austin on the cover of WWE 2K16 just like on WWF War Zone 


in 1998


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheAbsentOne said:


> "Like Netflix, but a better value!"
> 
> Yeah, no. Not even fucking close. I also pay less for Netflix and get more. Jesus christ.


Netflix has Daredevil and an upcoming movie starring Idris fucking Elba.

WWE has Brock and.........um.........well.......

Fucking WWE :ha


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

14 minutes for the main event? ohhh I can't wait for the fuckery


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Mr Robot is awesome.

Gotta imagine it'll be one of those shows that catches on in a few years once people realize what they're missing out on


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

i hear voices in my head, i'm not crazy, i promise dad, 

they talk to meeeeee


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> and win,
> This forum would crash.
> 
> 
> :curry2


A swerve would be Great.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

A Kane run in DQ will render that very good triple threat completely pointless and leave me wondering where another three hours of my Monday evening have gone.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Berlino said:


> How does Barrett fit in to this company ?


:Cry


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Austin on the cover of WWE 2K16 just like on WWF War Zone
> 
> 
> in 1998


Oh my gosh, you're right! I hated the controls for that game.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> GOD FUCKING DAMMIT YOU STUPID FUCKS, STOP INSULTING PEOPLE WHO PAY FOR YOUR PPVS
> 
> It's like you DON'T want the extra profit.


Long term gain = subscriptions
Short term = PPV buys

How do people not realize this?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He's the green arrow on the WB show. he is pretty popular in the comic book crowd


Oh, alright. I don't watch TV outside of a few specific shows. Too much garbage to sift through. If it isn't Breaking Bad or Game of Thrones quality, I won't bother.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Well we know Sheamus isn't cashing in tonite. We also know he's gonna interfere against Orton. Would've been better to not show him at all.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We're back!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Old Spice Guy returns and Terry Crews.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Heath V said:


> You continue to make zero sense, keep making yourself look stupid.



Don't worry, you're a jobber made into a poster ; there's no way anybody couldn't look good when his ramblings and yours are to be compared.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Netflix has Daredevil and an upcoming movie starring Idris fucking Elba.
> 
> WWE has Brock and.........um.........well.......
> 
> Fucking WWE :ha


You can see as much John Cena as you want, what else could you possibly want? :vince5


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Orton wins.

Sheamus cashes in.

Sheamus vs Orton at SS for title.

Forum goes on rampage..............or falls asleep.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Oh my gosh, you're right! I hated the controls for that game.


The weapons were amazing. Crowd threw in tables and TVs and 2x4's. WE NEED VIOLENCE BACK


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Poor Cesaro!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Solf said:


> Don't worry, you're a jobber made into a poster ; there's no way anybody couldn't look good when his ramblings and yours are to be compared.


Lol, wow. Boring...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Netflix has Daredevil and an upcoming movie starring Idris fucking Elba.
> 
> WWE has Brock and.........um.........well.......
> 
> Fucking WWE :ha


You're forgetting that maybe Ronda Rousey could appear!

You know, if WWE's incredibly subtle hints that they would like her to appear on the show are picked up on.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Funnily enough John Cena could learn a thing or two from Stephen Amell.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope Orton wins. Get the strap off Seth for god sake.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

I get it...2K(3)16


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> Oh my gosh, you're right! I hated the controls for that game.


That game was the biggest letdown of any game in my entire life. Also, those awful glitchy graphics.

... I'm still mad about it.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Orton wins.
> 
> Sheamus cashes in.
> 
> ...


This forum would be more entertaining to read then that match :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth! :Cocky


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ugh I just realized if Orton wins the title tonight the we would get....


Orton v Cena at Summerslam :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> I hope Orton wins. Get the strap off Seth for god sake.


Please no.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Netflix has Daredevil and an upcoming movie starring Idris fucking Elba.
> 
> WWE has Brock and.........um.........well.......
> 
> Fucking WWE :ha


Netflix has entire seasons of my favorite shows and thousands of great films.. WWE Network has... The PPV's? I guess? They don't even make interesting new original content anymore! Where's the Monday night wars specials? The Rivalries specials? Not made anymore.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Never Shuts Up!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

tark1n said:


> Long term gain = subscriptions
> Short term = PPV buys
> 
> How do people not realize this?


Yes but a good chunk of fans have no choice but to buy PPVs because their internet is too crap for streaming to work. A couple million people still use dial up! Therefore, they don't have any other option but to buy the PPVs.

This does nothing but insult that demographic.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The title has a chance of changing hands tonight about as much as Rhonda Rousey having a wrestling match in the WWE.


----------



## Furious (Mar 30, 2015)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Oh, alright. I don't watch TV outside of a few specific shows. Too much garbage to sift through. If it isn't Breaking Bad or Game of Thrones quality, I won't bother.


No show that has superheroes is not going to be like either of those shows. Ones about meth and other I've never seen so can't say anything about that one.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i have a feeling in my gut that Owens is going to lay out Rollins, maybe not tonight, but it's going to happen.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lillian is looking pretty good tonight :datass


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is so smart!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There will be no interferences in this match. None.
:aj3


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Why does it feel like Rollins has been champion way longer than he actually has? Like... a year longer?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins is whipping that boy!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> The title has a chance of changing hands tonight about as much as Rhonda Rousey having a wrestling match in the WWE.


Unless Seth is in trouble for injuring Cena, and the fans turning on Rollins has Vince thinking Orton/Cena XIX is what will help Summerslam. 

Rollins is an amazing champ, who got booked bad for most of his run, but the beginning and past two months have been really good.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Yes but a good chunk of fans have no choice but to buy PPVs because their internet is too crap for streaming to work. A couple million people still use dial up! Therefore, they don't have any other option but to buy the PPVs.
> 
> This does nothing but insult that demographic.


Not to sound disrespectful, but if they can't afford internet faster than dialup, I doubt they can afford a $55 ppv. I think it would be a good idea to come down on the prices for those who are in situations like you speak of.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with the HBK turnbuckle spot. He's such a good HBK mark.

:hbk1

:clap


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Cena or Sheamus walks out SS with the strap, it will make my decision of not watching until Rumble an easier decision.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

This will probably be the least interesting match of the night.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> I don't care, how do they expect us to take them as a serious threat if random actors can kick their asses? Not only does it make Stardust look awful, but anyone he faces from now own should (kayfabe-wise) kicks his ass with ease lest they look weaker than that jabroni.
> 
> Bottom line, I just think it makes everyone look awful to have random dorks beating up the wrestlers. Maybe if it were Marshawn Lynch or something.


Wrestlers are characters, Green Arrow is an awesome character. Don't take it so seriously.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I wanna hear a Cesaro chant in this match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It seems like the perfect time for a commercial!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus might cash in tonight fpalm


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

the_final_task82 said:


> Why does it feel like Rollins has been champion way longer than he actually has? Like... a year longer?


Lol Cause every show revolves around him. 3 hours of Raw every week, plus he appears on Smackdown.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That corner Shawn Michaels spot!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins with the HBK turnbuckle spot. He's such a good HBK mark.
> 
> :hbk1
> 
> :clap


A thing of beauty :rollins


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Sheamus might cash in tonight fpalm


If Cena is legit out for Summerslam, I can definately see it happen.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Sheamus might cash in tonight fpalm



Sheamus will cash in at some point :deanfpalm


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Only 173 pages with <10 minutes left to go in the show?

I'm calling a 2.5 rating this week :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They should have held Sheamus off until the interference.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Haha.13 mins left for the main event and 3 mins in they have another commercial break 5 minutes after the last one.I really dont know why i fucking bother.Its 4.07 am ere . Ffs Give me strength


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> Yes but a good chunk of fans have no choice but to buy PPVs because their internet is too crap for streaming to work. A couple million people still use dial up! Therefore, they don't have any other option but to buy the PPVs.
> 
> This does nothing but insult that demographic.


Crappy Internet :mj2

My 150 Mbps has me all high and mighty.
:rusevyes


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> I wanna hear a Cesaro chant in this match.


The hijacking is upon us :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Realizing if Orton wins tonight it's Orton and Cena at Summerslam is making me concerned.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I know that Rudy Charles/Dan Engler has been in the WWE for a couple of years already but its still cool to see him there after he was in TNA years ago. Yeah, i'm actually talking about a referee. Thats how interested I am in this show right now. lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. If Rollins is going to start doing this HBK corner rope spot then I'm going to start to dislike him. It's the one thing I hated about HBK and I was a huge HBK fan.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They will probably go right back to another commercial.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Netflix has Daredevil and an upcoming movie starring Idris fucking Elba.
> 
> WWE has Brock and.........um.........well.......
> 
> Fucking WWE :ha


And seasons of Arrow....


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> I don't care, how do they expect us to take them as a serious threat if random actors can kick their asses? Not only does it make Stardust look awful, but anyone he faces from now own should (kayfabe-wise) kicks his ass with ease lest they look weaker than that jabroni.
> 
> Bottom line, I just think it makes everyone look awful to have random dorks beating up the wrestlers. Maybe if it were Marshawn Lynch or something.


Technically, I think Stardust turned around right into a spear from Amell. Plus, they have similar body sizes - it's not like Amell tried to take down Brock or Ryback or whoever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> Not to sound disrespectful, but if they can't afford internet faster than dialup, I doubt they can afford a $55 ppv. I think it would be a good idea to come down on the prices for those who are in situations like you speak of.


affording it has nothing to do with it, some areas just have crap internet like dial up or just satellite.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Solf said:


> If Cena is legit out for Summerslam, I can definately see it happen.


I can't "knee" Cena being out of SummerSlam. He'll probably be back next week.


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

I hope Sheamus cashes in

And fails

drake2:bush:reneelel:Jordan:ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus should let Orton win and then cash in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Ugh. If Rollins is going to start doing this HBK corner rope spot then I'm going to start to dislike him. It's the one thing I hated about HBK and I was a huge HBK fan.


You mean the Bobby Heenan flip spot?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, if Sheamus cashes in, :ha


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

"Lets go Rollins, Rollins sucks"
:rollins


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

blancosdos said:


> I hope Sheamus cashes in
> 
> And fails


Best for Business
Best for Everybody


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

JuxGiant said:


> Technically, I think Stardust turned around right into a spear from Amell. Plus, they have similar body sizes - it's not like Amell tried to take down Brock or Ryback or whoever.


Similar body styles, that's exactly what I was saying. Nice when you see others with comprehension skills around here.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> Realizing if Orton wins tonight it's Orton and Cena at Summerslam is making me concerned.


Sheamus 

Rollins and Cena for us


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rain said:


> "Lets go Rollins, Rollins sucks"
> 
> :rollins



"Anything Cena can do I can do better" :Cocky


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins is in trouble.


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

Polarizing reactions

Lets go Rollins,Rollins Sucks! :seth :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is that a "Lets go Rollins, Rollins sucks" chant????

Dude is over as fuck.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Realizing if Orton wins tonight it's Orton and Cena at Summerslam is making me concerned.


Stupid Meth Rollins rematch clause and Shame-ass puts a hamper on that. But hey it worked in 2007 and 2009 so why not do it one. More. Time.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Not to sound disrespectful, but if they can't afford internet faster than dialup, I doubt they can afford a $55 ppv. I think it would be a good idea to come down on the prices for those who are in situations like you speak of.


That would be a good middle of the road option. It's hard to say if those people can't afford it, or are just located in an area with shoddy internet reception. Especially in rural areas this can still be the case. 

My thing is just if you want to advertise the network, just do the $9.99 thing. There is no need to mention the price of the PPVs and do so like they did time and time again, especially with those dumb cue cards.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> affording it has nothing to do with it, some areas just have crap internet like dial up or just satellite.


I didn't realize that... Now I know


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Is that a "Lets go Rollins, Rollins sucks" chant????
> 
> Dude is over as fuck.


That's not good. He's suppose to be the top heel.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

Z. Kusano said:


> Best for Business
> Best for Everybody


Especially those i felt deserved better such as Reigns

Even Kofi would've been more interesting 0


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice kick Seth.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

tark1n said:


> Crappy Internet :mj2
> 
> My 150 Mbps has me all high and mighty.
> :rusevyes


Lucky SOB. I'm in a small town in upstate NY and I only get around 15 or 20 Mbps.

I would never get off my laptop if I had 150.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> That's not good. He's suppose to be the top heel.


Just means people appreciate his talent. First time he's gotten the chant, and it's in a nonsmark town. Impressive.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

We haven't had a commercial break in nearly 5 minutes :dance


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

did anyone caught JBL fuck up and say we found out sting will be involved in a summerslam match


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Orton is out of gas!


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


New Day Rocks :cocky


TRICEP MEAT

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> We haven't had a commercial break in nearly 5 minutes :dance


Shhh!

Don't jinx it!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Orton is not gonna be the champ IDK why I do this to myself. Good match doe


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well about time for Sheamus to interfere


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth has him right where he wants him.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Why is JBL talking up Orton.Hes meant to be a heel commentator ffs


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

VINTAGE ROLLINS :Rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vintage Rollins! :Cocky


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

"Vintage Rollins"

"Anything randy does i can do better"


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

This match is actually beautiful.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins! :clap


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I wish they'd bring back the red ropes.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Vintage *insert wrestler name*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is miles better than their cage match, and this is just a slightly above average Raw main event.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm still a little pissed that we aren't getting Rollins vs Owens or Cesaro right now.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Rollins is great


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Berlino said:


> Why is JBL talking up Orton.Hes meant to be a heel commentator ffs


Better yet why does he talk up Cena?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did JBL really mention Sting? I missed that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus should have let it happen!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. Sheamus buzzkill fuckery


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sheamus cashing in?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Well about time for Sheamus to interfere


Yeap


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Here comes the lobster head.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So did anybody (or EVERYBODY) see this one coming? :ha


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

WWE is fucked with all these stupid ass match interruptions. Fuck this company.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NOOOOO, IT'S HAPPENING

Edit: Lol, jk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollins is out. CASH IN. Logic


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rollins couldn't even get the victory :done


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol that wasn't predictable.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

YES!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How dumb is Sheamus?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

God this company is lame.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

YOU GET FUCKERY

YOU GET FUCKERY

YOU GET FUCKERY

EVERYONE GETS FUCKERY!!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I despise the blue ball cash-in's


Edit: why didn't Randy let him cash in, THEN hit him with the RKO, thus ruining everything for him (kayfabe-wise)?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Sheamus/Orton ends the show. 

The feud everybody cares about most.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Sheamus has a feud with Orton, and he stops him from winning the match and winning the title. How does that make sense 

And why wouldnt Orton wait until aFTER he cashes in to ruin his cash in attempt ? How does that make sense

fire these writers already


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Well damn what a way to just stop a great match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swerve. TRASH.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is going to be so mad when he wakes up!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Was the ref in cohoots with Orton?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

I hate idiotic fucking refs. When a guy says cash in 10 tines just ring the fucking bell. One of the lowpoints of pro wrestling.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Weak ending

I'd like to know why the ref doesn't know what a MITB contract is or how to officiate it


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That referee taking his sweet time accepting the briefcase :lol


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

bad writing right there


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

That ref should be fired for not doing his job. Sheamus was trying to cash in and the ref wouldn't let him do it. WTF?!?!?!!!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!??


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

At least the ending wasn't predictable 

:eyeroll


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Sheamus wouldn't let go of the briefcase lmao.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Every 2 years we get an Orton /Sheamus series and it doesn't get any better


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF was the ref doing? Looked like he was refusing to take the briefcase.

Orton must have been late on that spot :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Doesn't make sense , Orton wins his the new WWE champion , meaning Sheamus make with Orton at SS is a title match without using his briefcase


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

That was awful. The ref was holding the briefcase for a year! Orton seriously needs to get his time right.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth makes the RKO look so good!


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

If referees got punished for not letting Money In The Bank winner use their briefcase and just standing there, they'd all be fired by now except the one at Reigns vs. Lesnar.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That ending was awful because the referee ruined it by standing there like an idiot. It was so predictable when Sheamus CLEARLY did not do enough damage to stun Orton for a long period of time.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao The ref really taking his sweet time to call the match!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Same end over and over. MitB is so stale of a concept.

KotR should be in it's place. Winner is #1 contender at SS, like Rumble is for Mania.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Meh Raw. Orton standing tall to end Raw, all you need to know. 


New Day the highlight again :dance


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I regret staying up for this, think I'll just record it next week.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The whole RKO out of no where thing is getting stale and it usually is the other guy making it look good


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

What was that?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh look Orton appears really upset he got screwed out of the world title. Not.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

WWE... everyone saw that coming a mile away. Of course Sheamus was going to interrupt the match and of course Orton wasn't going to let Sheamus cash in. This title reign of Rollins surviving title matches due to other peoples feuds has gotten predictable and stupid.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Terrence said:


> That was awful. The ref was holding the briefcase for a year! Orton seriously needs to get his time right.


It was like the ref was refusing to let him cash in. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shouldnt Sheamus have let Orton win the belt before he interfered? Rollins was down and he could have easily clocked Orton with the briefcase seconds after his win.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Just means people appreciate his talent. First time he's gotten the chant, and it's in a nonsmark town. Impressive.


Does that mean people appreciate Cena's talent as well?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn Gigi packs fire in those pants...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what makes the ending even worse, you make your WWE champion look weak once again, with two weeks to go to summerslam


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That ending was absolute trash and nonsensical.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> That referee taking his sweet time accepting the briefcase :lol


That Orton missing his spot so The referee had no choice but to wait till he delivered the rko


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Doesn't make sense , Orton wins his the new WWE champion , meaning Sheamus make with Orton at SS is a title match without using his briefcase


Whoa man, don't be logical. We don't take that kind of talk around here in the WWE...


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> Lucky SOB. I'm in a small town in upstate NY and I only get around 15 or 20 Mbps.
> 
> I would never get off my laptop if I had 150.


Verizon Fios + boss desktop + directly connected = boss hog

Sorry for your situation. :mj2. I had fun in Buffalo one night in 2014 if that means anything.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Same end over and over. MitB is so stale of a concept.
> 
> KotR should be in it's place. Winner is #1 contender at SS, like Rumble is for Mania.


That would be kind of cool. I like it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Its time for the Greatest show on tv! :duck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Only geeks think the RKO out of no where is getting stale/old. It's awesome. Please stop over analyzing everything and further giving internet fans a bad name.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Does that mean people appreciate Cena's talent as well?


Cena is a face. There's no way you can compare both situations.
Seth's match with Johnny Boy just reminded everyone how good he is in the ring when he's not being held down, that's all.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

Even though the red looks like a moron cause he should know what the briefcase means, Sheamus wouldn't let go


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Should of just given us KO or Cesaro and gave us a good match let Seth win and look strong while giving the other guy some main event time instead of using Rollins as fuel for a feud


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> what makes the ending even worse, you make your WWE champion look weak once again, with two weeks to go to summerslam


Can you give one example of Seth looking strong in his entire reign?.I cant


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This company is fuckin trash. Don't let orton nail a beautiful RKO like that unless the guy is gonna win the belt. Then have red head come in and fuck shit up and cost the title in the middle of the feud when they can fight over it. And the ref deaf or something??? Lol how pathetic are these writers it's getting bad!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Does that mean people appreciate Cena's talent as well?


To a certain extent, yes. But Cena gets those chants as the face of the company for 10 years. If Rollins is the face of the company for 10 years (not happening) and he's getting those chants, I'll be among the first to say that is not a good chant for him. But that's not the push he's gonna get, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Botchy SinCara said:


> The whole RKO out of no where thing is getting stale and it usually is the other guy making it look good


I really hate it now. I got tired of seeing Noble and Mercury do those stupid dives every week and it continues. WTF was Seth attempting there, it didn't look like any move he ever does. Fly headfirst at Orton :drake1


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> what makes the ending even worse, you make your WWE champion look weak once again, with two weeks to go to summerslam


I just dont get it. Its shocking. They do a ton of work to strengthen him up just to undo it. Over and over again. 

I dont fuckin get it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Fuck you WWE for screwing us with that shit ending on a free broadcast!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like how sheamus kicks Orton in the guy, throws him in the steel stairs and then throws him over the barricade thinking that that would be enough time for him to cash in....... BRUHHH....


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> what makes the ending even worse, you make your WWE champion look weak once again, with two weeks to go to summerslam


To be fair , he is


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Only geeks think the RKO out of no where is getting stale/old. It's awesome. Please stop over analyzing everything and further giving internet fans a bad name.


It is..it was better when it was really out of no where and done once ina while now they need to make a spot every night hes on TV ..old and stale mate


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Might Guy said:


> I really hate it now. I got tired of seeing Noble and Mercury do those stupid dives every week and it continues. WTF was Seth attempting there, it didn't look like any move he ever does. Fly headfirst at Orton :drake1


Yup. It was nonsensical. Why would he do that? Just a bullshit ending. All around.


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

blancosdos said:


> I hope Sheamus cashes in
> 
> And fails
> 
> ...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Should of just given us KO or Cesaro and gave us a good match let Seth win and look strong while giving the other guy some main event time instead of using Rollins as fuel for a feud


That would require thinking. And we can't be spamming cesaro vs rollins, it's happened several times already


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

goldengod said:


> To be fair , he is


Rollins is one of the best wresters on the roster.

He is far from weak. He is a star but the WWE books him like shit.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Only geeks think the RKO out of no where is getting stale/old. It's awesome. Please stop over analyzing everything and further giving internet fans a bad name.


Your idea of what is awesome is massively different to mine


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

Berlino said:


> Can you give one example of Seth looking strong in his entire reign?.I cant


Just the MITB ladder match with Dean as far as i remember

Also his duels with Neville,although neville also looked strong

:laugh:


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Jesus Christ what a botched ending. It's been hard to watch lately.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Botchy SinCara said:


> It is..it was better when it was really out of no where and done once ina while now they need to make a spot every night hes on TV ..old and stale mate





Berlino said:


> Your idea of what is awesome is massively different to mine


It's a nice oh shit moment to a watch. Plz stop being miserable. :mj


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

In closing, Happy Birthday Hulkster
:hb


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Raw is so bad right now :floyd1


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Rollins is one of the best wresters on the roster.
> 
> He is far from weak. He is a star but the WWE books him like shit.


He's a young heel champion booked like heel...all the greats did it.....win ugly to get heat


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

blancosdos said:


> *Just the MITB ladder match with Dean* as far as i remember
> 
> Also his duels with Neville,although neville also looked strong
> 
> :laugh:


Even then he didn't really look strong..They both fell of the ladder together and Seth gripped the belt first


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, some will bitch about any little thing, it's amazing. Not everyone is gonna look strong every week.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Headliner said:


> It's a nice oh shit moment to a watch. Plz stop being miserable. :mj


"OH shit" loses its meaning when you know the spot is coming and you see it every week :denzel2


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

mattheel said:


> Yup. It was nonsensical. Why would he do that? Just a bullshit ending. All around.


He does the flying knee but yeah he was going head first lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> It's a nice oh shit moment to a watch. Plz stop being miserable. :mj


It was a nice moment to watch about 5 year ago.Now its boring as hell.

I am a miserable cunt though.Your not wrong there


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Botchy SinCara said:


> "OH shit" loses its meaning when you know the spot is coming and you see it every week :denzel2


Not really. Back in WCW DDP had a run where he was doing a different variation of the Diamond Cutter almost every week and it didn't get old. :y2j


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Well at least they teased a possible cash in. I have a feeling Cena will defeat Rollins at Summerslam, but Sheamus will successfully cash in. That way Rollins/Cena continues for the US Championship and Sheamus takes the WWE Championship. It actually works out great for house show purposes. They can have the US Championship defended in one city and the WWE Championship in the other.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Same end over and over. MitB is so stale of a concept.
> 
> KotR should be in it's place. Winner is #1 contender at SS, like Rumble is for Mania.


I always felt like this, and for a couple years it seemed like they were going that route. In '94 it could have been dismissed as Owen and Bret already having a feud and Owen beating Bret earlier in the same night Bret won the title. '95 is when I thought they were definitely going that route when King Mabel faced Diesel at SS. After that they dropped that idea and the closest thing was Angle in 2000, but he didn't get a one-on-one match it was a Triple Threat.


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

Berlino said:


> Even then he didn't really look strong..They both fell of the ladder together and Seth gripped the belt first


Throughout the match seth dominated


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*You know, after seeing Ultima Lucha last week, and seeing the ending to this RAW, it really just reaffirms how fucking boring, and uninspired, RAW is.

I mean really, who didn't see this shit coming? Who didn't predict this ending happening? This show is so fucking predictable, it's astounding.

I'll admit, there were some bright spots on this show (New Day, & Rusev) but other than that, this show was so unimpressive.*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Well at least they teased a possible cash in. I have a feeling Cena will defeat Rollins at Summerslam, but Sheamus will successfully cash in. That way Rollins/Cena continues for the US Championship and Sheamus takes the WWE Championship. It actually works out great for house show purposes. They can have the US Championship defended in one city and the WWE Championship in the other.


Rollins has a rematch clause regardless of a cash it if he loses. But I kinda see it going how you see it going. But im not sure that Sheamus has any business being in the ME while Seth and Cena are back down to the midcard.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Rusev is already turning into a comedy gimmick.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Even then he didn't really look strong..They both fell of the ladder together and Seth gripped the belt first


I disagree. The story of that match was basically Seth beating the shit out of dean pretty brutally with Dean doing the against the odds miraculous final climb of the latter to get a hand on the title.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *You know, after seeing Ultima Lucha last week, and seeing the ending to this RAW, it really just reaffirms how fucking boring, and uninspired, RAW is.
> 
> I mean really, who didn't see this shit coming? Who didn't predict this ending happening? This show is so fucking predictable, is astounding.
> 
> I'll admit, there were some bright spots on this show (New Day, & Rusev) but other than that, this show was so unimpressive.*


It's why I don't watch regularly anymore. Only caught the ending and yeah, kinda lame and predictable. Bring on season 2 of LU plz.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *You know, after seeing Ultima Lucha last week, and seeing the ending to this RAW, it really just reaffirms how fucking boring, and uninspired, RAW is.
> 
> I mean really, who didn't see this shit coming? Who didn't predict this ending happening? This show is so fucking predictable, is astounding.
> 
> I'll admit, there were some bright spots on this show (New Day, & Rusev) but other than that, this show was so unimpressive.*


*Very true. I would say Bryan's reception was very impressive, but to see the segment wasn't even about his recovery at all, it was just to get a good reception for the three way IC match and for Bryan to shill his book and Tough Enough. I will say that WWE misses the crowd electricity he provides.*


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Not really. Back in WCW DDP had a run where he was doing a different variation of the Diamond Cutter almost every week and it didn't get old. :y2j


He was at least doing variations he'd never done before a lot of the time. The springboard into an RKO is something we've seen a thousand times and it also doesn't make a lick of sense really. His opponents look like they're trying to spring board into a chest headbutt or something.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So does Lucha have a legit chance to become a major promotion?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So does Lucha have a legit chance to become a major promotion?


*Lucha Underground is not a promotion. It's a TV show.*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

If this show were two hours it would have been fantastic but man, did that hour really drag the show down.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

I legit LOL'd at the ref tug-of-war with Sheamus over the cash-in. Love those funny botches.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Decent raw. Even though some of [Not all] the match work felt a tad on the sloppy side.
But a decrease in quality compared to previous weeks. But not awful either.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Dumb main event, if you dont know how to use that extra hour, try to be creative, but instead we get a win by dq, and not only that, Rollins looked weak since he couldnt even beat a guy who wrestled 2 other guys in the same day, and people still think Rollins is a good champion?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I think ref had a mental lapse or something. Like his brain completely erased all memory of the mitb contract. What else could explain it? Oh wait WWE is retarded, that's right.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Seattle crowd tho. :banderas


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Mystery Wyatt sign*

Anybody know what the hell this sign said?










WYATT STOLE 
MY HEART
I'M STEALING
HIS LAST ????

Wave? Doesn't make sense? Name seems like the best fit but it doesn't look much like an 'N' and that doesn't make sense (unless the person's name is Wyatt and it's the most pointless inside reference I've ever seen)


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Mystery Wyatt sign*



RiC David said:


> Anybody know what the hell this sign said?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it says last name. Is a reference to marriage.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I do have a feeling next weeks raw is going to be epic.
With a lot of cool matches and segments.

Not all weeks can be winners. As much as we would love them to be.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

fast forward basically the entire raw tonight. seemed like the right call...didnt miss a damn thing, again.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

- Lol at Sasha's awful selling of knee strikes.
- Sign "Charlotte is revolution" says it all. 
- So jealous of Lana. Summer's so good.
- Crappy actor destroying former IC champ on raw and is going to beat 2 former IC champs and King of the Ring at Summerslam? Fuck this company.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

JimCornette said:


> I legit LOL'd at the ref tug-of-war with Sheamus over the cash-in. Love those funny botches.


What happened, how was it a botch?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Lucha Underground is not a promotion. It's a TV show.*


People keep saying that, and excuse my ignorance on LU but I don't understand. Just how exactly does it differ?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Heath V said:


> What happened, how was it a botch?


I think he just means they seemed to time it pretty badly. It looked silly because the ref was obviously waiting for Orton and was just arguing with Sheamus for no reason instead of letting him cash the briefcase in.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Delbusto1 said:


> I think he just means they seemed to time it pretty badly. It looked silly because the ref was obviously waiting for Orton and was just arguing with Sheamus for no reason instead of letting him cash the briefcase in.


Just rewatched it and yes it is pretty awkward! Very bad timing unfortunately, it's like why would the ref be arguing lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Heath V said:


> People keep saying that, and excuse my ignorance on LU but I don't understand. Just how exactly does it differ?


Their backstage segments are WAY different than your typical wrasslin' show, they make it look like you're watching a movie when you see them. They're really cool and well done.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

- Summer Rae's legs are just gross. Start wearing pants on the show.

- Harper beating Dean makes me think he and Bray will lose at SS. Harper should eat the pin though.

- Main event was boring. No more Orton/Rollins please. Cesaro should have gotten that match.

- As someone said, Sheamus costing Orton the title and Orton not waiting until the bell rang to cost Sheamus the cash in was illogical and just plain stupid.

- Divas match was alright. Brie was super over, if only because she is married to Bryan. Either way, the crowd was behind her tonight.

- Owens/Cesaro/Orton was easily the MOTN. Should have just had that be the main event and not bothered with Seth/Randy part 56.

- This Arrow dude is already overrated. People are acting like he did some great shit tonight. Could care less about another B celebrity getting on the show. How about we book the actual wrestlers right before handing matches over to guys who aren't even wrestlers?

- Didn't care about the Miz TV segment. Mostly because I hate Miz in an "X-Pac heat" kind of way. I really only care about Bryan when he's wrestling.

- Byron Saxton...retire Please.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Eh, this week's show was okay. I continue to enjoy seeing the New Day as their antics are gold and their crowd reaction is getting louder as the weeks go by. The triple threat match between Orton/Owens/Cesaro was good and I thought the finish was very clever. Nice to see Daniel Bryan for that homestate reaction. It was refreshing to see Ryback as well. Very odd to see King Barrett lose that instant. I guess they ran out of time and had to give it to Stephen Amell and Stardust. And lord have mercy Amell got to the ring quick jumping over the ropes. That legit training. His backstage segment was cool too.

I'm baffled with Seth Rollins' booking. He can't beat Orton who fought a match earlier and had to get saved by Sheamus. Odd. And then Sheamus tries to cash in his briefcase only for the referee to stall the cashing. Normally referees don't take this long to signal for the bell. Team PCB was boring on commentary. About as boring as Darren Young on commentary. Confused with Team Bella's booking as it looked like they were being booked as faces in their match. Lastly, Dean Ambrose continues to job. It never ends for him.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

you guys really over analyse everything for sure , take out the commercials(there is way to many of them!!) and the show was great!

Usually i fall asleep during raw (here in portugal is from 1am to 4am) and this is one of the very few raws were i didnt fall asleep at all.

Amell part was awesome and to those who are saying that Rusev is comedy is just stupid , nothing comical about that segment.

All in all great great show! Awesome crowd also !!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Best thing about Raw again was Kofi's clapping.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

heel_turn said:


> Bryan is kind of a tool. He has the cards in his hands to Politic his spot in the card, but he just does things to appease to WWE and the establishment. At least Cm Punk stand up for himself.
> 
> I mean he knows the WWE fans want him at the top. But he'll gladly move over for a guy the crowd hates and knows is not ready - Reigns. His injuries - from a Freuduan view- are subconscious frustrations with the WWE's usage of him.


Actually Punk tried to politic against Miz but that didn't work and Miz won the main event of WM 27. And Punk tried to "Stand up" for himself and get a win over the Rock? The WWE and the Rock said "Yeah right". 

You people always trying to make Punk to be out more than he was. He was no rebel. As soon as he got that long title reign and starting going over the entire roster, which got record low ratings, he didn't give a damn about "change" or any of that bullshit. He just wanted to keep selling shirts.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> The Boy Wonder said:
> 
> 
> > So does Lucha have a legit chance to become a major promotion?
> ...


Correct, and it has a chance to be a franchise tv show with movie spin offs, books and toys


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Man it was a huge mistake staying up for this.

No developments, same old matches, same old hokey commentary, same old everything. Can't even give a fuck about the guy from The Arrow showing up and less said about Orton wrestling twice on the show the better. I must've dozed off about three times before I tapped out.

At least give us a reason to care about Summerslam for fuck sake. FOUR hours of it. Good luck with that.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

As expected looks like I wasn't missing much while I was away.

Pretty lackluster and boring, can only hope next week is a big one leading into Summerslam.


----------



## Jez Quigley (Jan 23, 2015)

I thought that was the best Raw in ages.

Seriously - loved Rollins as per usual, great matches and enjoying the mid card stories.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Amell does the salmon ladder that makes him > everyone else


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

First RAW I've watched since Wrestlemania, I didn't think it was too bad.

I enjoyed Rollins' opening promo, New Day antics, anything Miz does and the triple threat match. The rest of the show was okay, nothing to write home about though.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy
ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we want some newwwww dayyyyy


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

This isn't a dig at Roman Reigns but during his backstage segment when he interrupted Ambrose in like 10 seconds he may as well had been saying...

:reigns "Nawl man Dean, you don't talk on RAW remember? Save it for your RAW fallout slot that no one watches ok bro?"


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes Era said:


> Actually Punk tried to politic against Miz but that didn't work and Miz won the main event of WM 27. And Punk tried to "Stand up" for himself and get a win over the Rock? The WWE and the Rock said "Yeah right".
> 
> You people always trying to make Punk to be out more than he was. He was no rebel. As soon as he got that long title reign and starting going over the entire roster, which got record low ratings, he didn't give a damn about "change" or any of that bullshit. He just wanted to keep selling shirts.


So Punk trying to spare us Miz's universally regarded awful reign is a bad thing now? 
He was never gonna go over The Rock. He tried though.

I admire that more than a passive tool like Daniel.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Very good episode, but three hours is too long, I almost fell asleep during the main event, Randy Boreton surely helped with that though.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

At least they finally made Summer Rae look strong after weeks of being owned by Lana. She had an evenly matched feud with Paige in NXT, no way she should be coming off second best against a non-wrestler...


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

A decent RAW but boy did they fuck up that main event finish... 

:lmao at Rollins doing Cena's own shtick complete with photoshop on the titantron and corny jokes. I know, laugh now, cry later. Cena has one more NXT alumni to take down a peg on his road to 16x.

Triple threat was decent but nowhere close to the recent one with Owens/Cesaro/Rusev. Orton just doesn't have that same fire anymore that Rusev does, and it shows. Owens is one of the best big guys since Bam Bam and Vader but he still needs another big win or title reign to put him in their league.

They are sabotaging the "Divas Revolution" by having every diva on the roster either in ring or at ringside. No one really gets to shine. As much as I appreciate every one of those gals I'll take quality over quantity. Creative is still basically giving each Diva 1 minute each, but since there are more of them, they are giving them a chance, right? Fucking Dahl-house makes more sense, and makes better use of the talent, than this mess right now.

Reigns cutting off Ambrose mid-promo? Something tells me that's not going to sit well...they've certainly been teasing tension between the two, but I wager they are still just yanking our chains. Ambrose joining Wyatts is lazy and was already done with Bryan. No thanks. The WWE title is, or rather should be, more than enough to come between their friendship. WWE tries too hard sometimes when the best conflicts are simple: who is the best? Book it as such and you're basically printing money.

It was great to see Bryan but also disappointing that he didn't come close to taking a bump or even giving one. This segment mirrored the initial Ryback title win; whereas then Bryan had to tell Ryback to stop being so humble, this time Bryan goes for a high five but the Big Guy leaves him hanging. 

The Lana beatdown was brutal! I was actually starting to feel bad for her. Loved the unveiling of the new flag, I would buy that for a dollar! The storyline has actually excelled without Dolph but at this point there is little option but to bring him back in. At least it will be a solid match as both are two of the best E workers today.

Stephen Amell (Arrow) looked like he belonged in that ring, perhaps more so than many on the actual roster. HHH getting all pissy-wissy afterwards :lol I don't think he or anyone else expected Amell to shine as much as he did. Could be a wild card match at SummerSlam. Honestly could have (and should have) ended the show after that considering the botched main event.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Lunatic Fringe said:


> It was great to see Bryan but also disappointing that he didn't come close to taking a bump or even giving one. This segment mirrored the initial Ryback title win; whereas then Bryan had to tell Ryback to stop being so humble, this time Bryan goes for a high five but the Big Guy leaves him hanging.


I mean damn, they could have at least had him put Miz in a Yes Lock.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

What happened with the botch towards the end of the Orton/Rollins match when Rollins was about to pedigree Orton and the spot was for Orton to counter by hoisting him over the rope? It looked like Orton wasn't able lift Seth and fell under his weight. Did Seth sandbag him or something? His neck also seemed to be effecting him. Seemed odd for Orton to mess up a spot as usually he is very smooth.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Orton botched? I thought he was always RIGHT ON TIME.

OMG The master technician botching something...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

No way!


----------

